# The Official Eyeshadow for Beginners Thread



## Jennifer (Jul 20, 2006)

we've got tons of threads on eyeshadows, techniques, combos, etc., but what about threads for people who have no clue how to even sweep the eyeshadow with a brush? okay, that's pushing it, but you get my drift.

i thought this would be a good idea to put down the basics of eyeshadows. you can randomly post in here when you remember a simple, basic technique or any info at all.

hopefully everyone will benefit from this thread






post away!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 20, 2006)

I Really Want To Know How To Apply A Bronzer


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 20, 2006)

this is what i learned from my favorite makeup book, makeup makeovers by robert jones.

*eyeshadow:* applied either lightly as a gentle color wash or as a more dramatic layering of color and texture to enhance and add shape to the eyes.

*frost:* used to describe eyeshadows that have maximum sparkle and super-shine; referred to irridescent; don't use on mature skin because it'll draw attention to fine lines

*highlighting:* first step in three-color layering technique for the eyes; everything you hightlight comes "toward" you and helps draw attention to specific area

*matte:* used to describe eyeshadows that have no shine and appear flat

*metallic:* used to describe eyeshadows that have a shiney, metal finish

*midtone:* neutral, natural eye color that you sweep across eyelids to help define and shape eyes; should be natural extention of your complexion and is second step in three-color layering technique


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* I Really Want To Know How To Apply A Bronzer on your eyes? lol


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 20, 2006)

*powder:* pressed or loose; matte, shimmer, frosty, iridescent; blend well

*creme:* matte and shimmer; great for a wash of color; mix with powder for intensity

*liquid:* shiny, metallic finish; hardest to use; doesn't blend easily

*matte* is best for creating natural look; best finish for midtone; contains higher level of color pigment; works well for reshaping/defining eyes

*shimmer* offers great, sheer coverage; subtle sheen and give hint of sparkle; won't collect in fine lines; ideal for mature skin; works for highlighting recessed areas of eyelids; dark shimmer shadows are great for adding drama without being as harsh as deep-tone mattes

*frost* gives much more opaque coverage and feature a white or silver sparkle; easily sinks in wrinkles

*satin* is in between matte and shimmer; shinier than matte, but not as shiny as shimmer; works well on all skin types


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

Yay! An official thread! I'm looking forward to the numerous posts with great ideas! Who knows, maybe I'll be able to offer an idea or two myself


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you so much for starting this thread, Jennifer!! I need this BADLY. I've mastered the single color wash, but after seeing the girls on here in their FOTD's, I feel like such a loser. But also, inspired to take on multiple colors and experiment. I'm looking forward to reading the tips and how-to's from everybody.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 20, 2006)

this is such a cool idea.and just as im trying to step up my eye looks


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 21, 2006)

A big thank you to the post! It's so informative and helpful.


----------



## sherann (Jul 21, 2006)

I need so much help with eyeshadow techniques. Like Mehrunissa, I have been doing the single wash thing with my eyeshadow and would like to start doing more fun stuff but I don't know where to start.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 21, 2006)

Great idea, this is a brilliant thread...definately oe I'll be bookmarking.


----------



## Leony (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol Jen.

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* I Really Want To Know How To Apply A Bronzer Michal this thread is for eyeshadow thread not bronzer one. I suggest you to use the seach feature for how to apply bronzer. Here I've searched some for you
How to use bronzer?

Apply bronzer wet

There are probably more threads, I'm sure you can find it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 21, 2006)

i have more tips, so i'll be adding them tomorrow after i'm completely rested!

anyone else, feel free to chime in, of course! i'm glad people liked the idea of this thread


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

Awesome idea!


----------



## dngreenwood (Jul 21, 2006)

Jen were you reading my mind or what..........I was just about to start a "help me" eyeshadow thread and I saw this!! Whoohoo, I don't have any tips to share, but I did buy some wet n wild shadows yesterday (I just cant' see myself paying $$ for the good stuff until I figure out what I am doing) and although I liked the two looks I did on my eyes (I followed on of Devin's tuts) how do I get a cheap shadow to 1. stay put and 2. give me more of an intense color?? Am I asking for too much from a 3.99 eyeshadow trio, lol!?!


----------



## sky_blu (Jul 23, 2006)

Great thread! Im definitely a novice and I either have too much on or not enough to where the color shows evenly.


----------



## cassiclausen (Jul 23, 2006)

I think a big mistake women make when applying eyeshadow is not blending. My favorite way to make sure it's well-blended is to start with the lightest color and go to the darkest. Get the placement of the colors where you want them (typically, darker in the crease, but I'll talk about this later). Then, go back over your darker shadow with your ligher ones. So, light to dark and then back up to light, covering your whole lid with the lightest shadow. This will get rid of any harsh lines and also make sure your shadow isn't too dark. It's a great intensity controller.

As far as placement of shadows, you want to look at your eye shape. The ideal shape (or so they say) is almond. If you have that, you can do quite a few options - darker in the crease, darker on the outer corners, a light wash all over - almost anything goes for that eye shape. For other eye shapes, you're trying to manipulate the shadow to make your eyes more almond-shaped. Here are some examples (though by no means an exaustive list):

Deep-set: don't use a dark crease color - this emphasizes your deep-set eyes. Instead try a medium tone on your lid

Close-set: try putting high-lighter under your brow and in the inner corners of your eyes. Instead of a dark crease color, try using your dark color on the outer corners of your eyes.

Wide-set: this is one of the only eye-shapes where you want to use a darker color on the inside corners to draw your eyes together

Round: try using a darker color on your outer corners to elongate the eye. Don't line the bottom lid - this emphasizes the roundness

Small: don't use too much dark shadow as this closes in the eye. Try a medium shade on the outer corners.

Asian: don't try to make a crease with shadow, it's usually unnatural-looking. Instead, play up your beautiful eye shape by focusing on your lash line and mascara.

Again, this doesn't cover everybody and these are pretty much basics - there are NEVER rules in make-up, just starting points. If you're completely lost, this might help you out.

As far as eyeshadow colors go, a good place to start is to complement your eye color. Blue and green eyes look great with warm brown shadow, brown eyes look gorgeous with purples or blues. Play around with color and see how it affects your eye color. (For example, I have blue-green eyes. When I wear brown shadow, they look more blue and when I wear purple, they look more green.) For everyday, you want something that makes people say, "Wow, look at her eyes!" not, "Wow, look at her eyeshadow."


----------



## veron (Jul 23, 2006)

Great ideas! Makes me wanna be more creative


----------



## sassychix (Jul 24, 2006)

ive been told numerous times that i can afford to apply my eyeshadow higher. (now im on d safe side with eye shadow just below the crease) bt i sooo wanna try, i just dont know how high to go, and like how to apply it?

heeelp


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

i like this thread, this is what i've been looking for...i'm very new with e/s and any tips i'll get is a big help for me.


----------



## cassiclausen (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sassychix* ive been told numerous times that i can afford to apply my eyeshadow higher. (now im on d safe side with eye shadow just below the crease) bt i sooo wanna try, i just dont know how high to go, and like how to apply it? heeelp






Sassy- Just experiment! Have fun! I'm not sure if you're talking about any eyeshadow at all or just your darker shades, but you can wear eye shadow over your whole lid. Try a light wash (my favorite is a champagne color with a little irridescence) over your entire lid, and definitely right under your brow. Then use a medium shade (like a taupe for a neutral look) on your lid up to your crease. And a darker shade (mocha for neutral) on your crease, making it darker on the outer corners and fading lighter toward the inner corners. Make sure to blend! Start from here and then go wild. The fun about make up is that it's so individual and that you'll never know what looks good on you until you try.

Oh, and I recommend checking out a few makeover books from the library. That is a really good place to start to find eyeshadow and other techniques.


----------



## jloprincess2002 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think if you want to wear dramatic eyeshadow make sure your eyebrows are taken care off! LOL my close friend is a MAC make up artist and he always has to do my eyebrows before doing my makeup. Now I do it by myself.

But it really makes a difference.. its like having a clean pallette to work on!


----------



## vink (Jul 25, 2006)

My basic everyday trick;

If I have half a min, just pick the dark shade and blend them along my crease. Make sure it goes with blush and lip. Whatever the color is, always looks good.

A min, Add another lighter color just under the browbone.

Works everytime for a lazy one like me when I have no time in the morning.


----------



## Braiden (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm so glad this thread was created! I need some work on my eyeshadow..I'm so jealous of you girls who do it so well!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 25, 2006)

great tips so far!

i'm back with some more. i'm collecting these from articles, books, etc.

*close-set eye shape*: to pull the eyes apart, highlight inner corner of eyelids. define the outer corners of the eyes with deep shadows.

*hooded eye shape*: using midtone and contour colors, apply it and then blend them to the hooded area, giving the illustion that the area recedes.

*wide-set eye shape*: apply a darker midtone to the inside hollow of her eyes to visually pull the eye placement closer together.

*basic eye shape*: highlight eyelid to brighten the eye, then concentrate on definiing the crease and the lash line.

*hooded eye shape (asians)*: apply midtone and contour color to hooded area of the lids to help them recede and open up the eyes. subtly layer color, starting with one layer of midtone, then follow with additional layer to help the hooded area appear to recede naturally.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dngreenwood* I did buy some wet n wild shadows yesterday (I just cant' see myself paying $$ for the good stuff until I figure out what I am doing) and although I liked the two looks I did on my eyes (I followed on of Devin's tuts) how do I get a cheap shadow to 1. stay put and 2. give me more of an intense color?? Am I asking for too much from a 3.99 eyeshadow trio, lol!?! i'd use a primer, either l'oreal's de-crease (low budget) or urban decay's primer potion ($14), the most popular. i haven't used w&amp;w's eyeshadow, so i'm not sure how intense it is, but if you wanna practice, get prestige, milani, or jane eyeshadows! those are inexpensive and work JUST as well as mac's (most of them, anyhow).

Originally Posted by *sassychix* ive been told numerous times that i can afford to apply my eyeshadow higher. (now im on d safe side with eye shadow just below the crease) bt i sooo wanna try, i just dont know how high to go, and like how to apply it? heeelp





i like using a crease brush for this (i use trish mcevoy's). i think when it's brought up higher, it looks much nicer! i guess there's select few, though. i could see it looking good on you!

Originally Posted by *jloprincess2002* I think if you want to wear dramatic eyeshadow make sure your eyebrows are taken care off! LOL my close friend is a MAC make up artist and he always has to do my eyebrows before doing my makeup. Now I do it by myself.
But it really makes a difference.. its like having a clean pallette to work on!

i totally agree!!


----------



## BeautifullyFlaw (Jul 27, 2006)

good idea cassiclausen. thanks for the help with the shading of the darker color and making it blend better. i want to get into more makeup. i dont wear makeup, but people say that i have that face thats good without it, but will enhance my everything on it.

thanks and put up some more things for me


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to Makeup Talk, BeautifullyFlaw!


----------



## macfeen (Jul 27, 2006)

i just got into makeup so this is perfect


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 27, 2006)

great thread


----------



## rlise (Jul 29, 2006)

im new to e/s as well

so what size brushes should i use for creases, brow bone, etc... because i have found some really good ones from eckerd, so i stocked (on sale ) up . i have angled flat eyeliner , dome, angled round, someothers... any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## katenyc (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for this



!!!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jul 31, 2006)

im going to be checking this thread regularly for tips!


----------



## tooff (Jul 31, 2006)

perfect! i just can't get it right somehow..


----------



## michko970 (Jul 31, 2006)

This thread is amazing and just what I need. I have no clue on how to do my eyeshadow, so I never wear it. I would really like to know how to make my eyes appear larger, and how to do a soft smokey look. Everytime I try, I end up looking as if someone punched me


----------



## thecheshirekat (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice to see a thread for serious beginners on a board for experts! Thank you all so much!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 31, 2006)

Bring on the tips!



Great thread


----------



## Jinjer (Jul 31, 2006)

i only wear liner/shadow on my top lid...how can i get that sexy look on the bottom (what's it called) without looking like a raccoon?


----------



## jalia (Aug 1, 2006)

I like to use coordinating colors, think 7th grade art class. Like I'll use and nude silvery color under my brow to highlight beneath my brows. Then I'll use cream eyeshadows. To apply I simply pat the color with my fingertip then pat it into my eyelid blending as I go. It creates a _professinal_ look. And on hot summer days I'll set the cream with a little stroke of powder.








*I think when going beneath the eye, at least being a beginner, it's best to stay within 2 or 3 shades from your skin tone. If your feeling colorful. Try a colored using a highlighter in the rim for a bright eyed look. Then right below use a colored eyeliner.



*


----------



## tooff (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks.. like michko, either the colour doesn't stick or i end up like having too thick layer which looks soooooo horrendous... can someone help?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is a great thread. I have no idea what im doing when it comes to makeup.


----------



## pxixnxkxsxtxaxr (Aug 3, 2006)

Where can you buy jane make-up? i haven't seen it here in orlando in forever!


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Aug 7, 2006)

I am not sure about the U.S., but I know in Canada they sell it in Zellers.


----------



## zara (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michko970* I would really like to know how to make my eyes appear larger, and how to do a soft smokey look. Everytime I try, I end up looking as if someone punched me




same here


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Aug 9, 2006)

good information, thanks!


----------



## gryffin_tiggy (Aug 9, 2006)

hi,

just want to ask you guys if you could recommend an eye look for graduation? I'm not wearing any eyeshadow at all so I'm kinda amateur when it comes to doing my eyes. thanks!


----------



## Bobby (Aug 10, 2006)

Very Helpful, thanks


----------



## frazerti (Aug 10, 2006)

I can do basic make up and basic eyeshadow bull s** but I need to know how to do eye designs Im really suckey at it just the eye design part because part of my clients want designs now I have the idea and I have done designs maybe my brushes are out of wack but it would be nice to know the types of eye bruhes and its decription b/c all I have is an oval shadow and a deluxe crease


----------



## Shasta (Aug 14, 2006)

Great thread! I usually just do the one color on the lid and then I'm out the door, but I really want to play up my eyes a bit more. I have no clue how to do those multicolor fades that you guys are doing (is that even the right term?) or even how to really do much with it to play up my eyes.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 19, 2006)

this is such a great thread ... there is so much i need to learn and i am so in awe of you ladies that have the fantastic tutorials!

i too would love to learn a smokey eye without having to triple up on my under-eye concealor. whenever i try a smokey look, i just look smudged


----------



## spikeyli (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a book by Jocelyn Tam that teaches Asian women how to put on makeup, it's very helpful. If there are interests from people on this forum, I can type up the instructions.

I have almond shaped eyes with a slant towards the inner corner of my eyes but I have what is call a "double lid". What I've found look best on me is use a neutral color on my lids, a darker color on the crease, and a highlighter on my brow bone. The highlighter is very important as it really complete the look and bring attention to my entire eye area, instead of just my eyelids. I also use eyeliner on the bottom lashes, lining only half from the outer corner, I find that lining the entire lower rim makes my eyes look smaller.

If I really want the big round eyed look, I layer on mascara, it really opens up the eyes.


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 23, 2006)

woahhh this thread is a gr8888 help!!


----------



## LB_Lady (Aug 23, 2006)

I think I need as much help in this area as I can get! I'm fair skinned, with blue/green eyes, I think they're somewhat almond shaped, I think they're too narrow though.


----------



## tooff (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spikeyli* I have a book by Jocelyn Tam that teaches Asian women how to put on makeup, it's very helpful. If there are interests from people on this forum, I can type up the instructions..

yes please?......


----------



## firesign (Sep 2, 2006)

Great thread!!

You can buy Jane makeup at any Walmart or Target.


----------



## giada (Sep 5, 2006)

awesome tips - thanks!


----------



## sincola (Sep 7, 2006)

this post is great!! thanks for your tips!


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi,

This was a great idea!



Excellent tips!


----------



## saya (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing all these information! I've been looking for a thread like this for so long and now I've found it.


----------



## juss (Sep 15, 2006)

I have read many times the instructions how to make smoke eyes but when i do it, it never looks as good. The hardest part is to put darker eye shadow in the crease of the eye. My eyes are deep set so to make a crease is almost impossible.

Any suggestion? Please...


----------



## Micki (Sep 15, 2006)

I can never seem to find the right color combinations to smoke my eyes. Being a black girl, I know that it'll take a darker color for it to show up on me (this is actually my problem with a lot of shadows). I got up the notion to smoke my eyes before my fiance and I went out last weekend. I thought I had done a pretty good job, considering, until we got on the elevator and he says "Did you just wake up? You look like a racoon." Damn. I can't decide if he just doesn't know what look I was going for (he's anti-makeup) or if I really did look like a racoon. LOL

I've given up on primers that have any type of color. They're always too light for me. If anything, I put Photofinish on my eyelids. Also, I don't do any frosted or cream shadows. From experience, it just looks like I threw metallic glitter at my face. I'm sticking to various browns and champagnes for a base, and maybe a swipe of warm color on my lid (greens, deep pinks, deep blues). I think its much better to do something relatively basic very well, than to do something far out badly.


----------



## unabellaflor (Sep 17, 2006)

Just a couple tips from mark.

# 1 When lining your eyes, always line thicker to thinner in order to create the effect of a more almond shaped eye.

# 2 Pressing, instead of sweeping, eye shadow on your eyelids with your finger or eye shadow brush will help achieve a brighter more brilliant color on your eyes.

# 3 When filling in your eyebrows, choose a pencil or eye shadow that matches the shade of your eyebrows not your hair color.

# 4 The proper tools are the key to applying makeup like the pros.


----------



## agostina1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi - I hope these eye makeup tips can help someone - I'm a makeup artist and would like to share with you what simple tricks work for me - 1st always apply foundation to your lids - then set with loose powder (make sure the foundation is even on the lid before applying the powder) - you want to have a smooth base - this will help your eyeshadows to go on easier and last longer.

Another trick to blending eye makeup is to brush loose powder over the top of your eye makeup.

Please let me know how these tricks work for you. And please use brushes or sponge tip applicators when applying eyeshadows - you'll have more control.

Agostina


----------



## twisted_angel27 (Sep 19, 2006)

nice thread thanks it really helps


----------



## rubies (Sep 21, 2006)

I have small eyes and you can't really see my lid much at all when my eyes are open, but then there is A LOT of space from my cease up to my eyebrow, so if I only apply shadow right in my crease and then open my eyes, it disappears. I feel like I have to bring the crease color up higher to take up some of that space leading up to my eyebrow. Does anyone else deal with the same issue? Does anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 21, 2006)

I love this thread. lots of tips


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 2, 2006)

This thread is amazingly helpful!!


----------



## MrsLT (Oct 4, 2006)

Good thread!! Thanks


----------



## Kathy (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rubies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have small eyes and you can't really see my lid much at all when my eyes are open, but then there is A LOT of space from my cease up to my eyebrow, so if I only apply shadow right in my crease and then open my eyes, it disappears. I feel like I have to bring the crease color up higher to take up some of that space leading up to my eyebrow. Does anyone else deal with the same issue? Does anyone have any tips for me? I do the same thing. I bring the darker crease shade up higher toward my browbone, not TOO high, or it looks ridiculous. Then I make sure I blend well with the highlight color near the browbone. I also only apply the darker shade from the middle of the crease outward and not over the whole eye. This makes my eyes look bigger.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for these ideas. I'm still a beginner


----------



## chic04 (Oct 9, 2006)

this is great thread, thanks


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 9, 2006)

These tips are great - now I don't feel as helpless with eyeshadow!


----------



## the heiress (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a new but I'm so excited about this forum. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 12, 2006)

This thread is awesome! I'm a total novice when it comes to eye makeup, so it's a holy grail for me


----------



## cinni (Oct 13, 2006)

These tips are great~!

Thanks... i'll be checking this quite often =)


----------



## Shaima (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi there i;m new..

This thread is great i loved it and just learned so much..


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, thanks for this thread. It was much needed.


----------



## preencesita (Oct 14, 2006)

yey! im so glad i found this forum! i just started with makeup and the first eyeshadows i bought are the BE glimmers! can you recommend other brandss as well?


----------



## icon (Oct 14, 2006)

try MAC eye shadows, they're great!


----------



## ch3wiE-Mai (Oct 15, 2006)

oh wow, nice thread ^__^ i should really invest in some MAC products.


----------



## Minako (Oct 16, 2006)

This is quite a good idea, I've been looking for something like this


----------



## awhiffofether (Oct 17, 2006)

Wondering if someone could help suggest some colours for me. I have brown eyes and dark blonde/light brown hair. I'm looking both for something natural/everyday and also something dramatic, preferably in the mold of "smokey eyes." Thanks for any help.


----------



## pinkyfield (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks so much for this thread, i'm not quite sure how to do eyeshadows well yet, but i can do mac pigments. purple and green bring out my green/brown eyes.


----------



## londa70 (Oct 18, 2006)

wow nice thread.


----------



## Scorpi Oh (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:
Wondering if someone could help suggest some colours for me. I have brown eyes and dark blonde/light brown hair. I'm looking both for something natural/everyday and also something dramatic, preferably in the mold of "smokey eyes." Thanks for any help. "smokey eyes" is pretty much the only e/s look I'm comfortable with...I need to work on my blending but I would try a brownish metallic color since I think black would be too dark with your complexion (correct me if I'm wrong girls) and just play with it until you find the best way to do a smokey on your eye..I looked like I just got punched the first 10 times!Good luck!



rock on ladies


----------



## jillian.adriana (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweeeet post!!


----------



## geeko (Oct 29, 2006)

i'm not very comfortable with smokey eyes as i'm afraid that i might look as if i had gotten a punch during a fight :x

thanks for this thread by the way. It helps make up noobs like me


----------



## Mezzi (Oct 30, 2006)

*Wow, Make up seems so complicated!!!!*

It's like a science of its own haha

Cool thread tho!


----------



## Tracy in CA (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so glad this is here! I'm just starting to wear makeup at 47 years old, so any information I can find is great! I hate to rely on the gals at the makeup counter because I never know if thery really mean it or if they're just trying to sell me something!

~Tracy


----------



## feefee29 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks to finding this site, I ventured out and purchased a new milani quad set, eyebrow powder, which made a big diffrence in my look, I still have not mastered my eyecolor and wasnt sure if i had the colors in the right place!!! But I can say I was quite pleased, so thanks for everyone's tips


----------



## cerridwin (Oct 30, 2006)

I love this thread. I'm just learning to actually apply eyeshadow's etc. And really need instructions beyond the 'swipe'. Since I am in my fourties I'm afraid I will look like I'm trying to compete with the younger set and end up looking like a hooker if I'm not careful.


----------



## lindam (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you for such good advice. I always get mixed up as to whether the dark is closest to the middle or the brow. I love trying new ideas!

Hugs, Lindam


----------



## Andrew (Oct 30, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## deadbychocolate (Nov 3, 2006)

A trick that has helped me a lot is putting the colour a little further inside to the place where u intend the colour to go. basically where u first dab the colour is where the intensity is the highest. so if u put the colour right at the corner of the lid especially while doing ur V format it ll spill and become messy.



so a little inside n then blend blend blend.


----------



## sheason (Nov 12, 2006)

This thread is a great idea...so helpful for those of us trying to figure this out without looking too silly.

For a neutral day look for a dk. blonde fair skin girl, what MAC shadows/pigment combos do you all like? Thanks!


----------



## missprettysara (Nov 13, 2006)

hi ladies,

I am a crossdresser. I love make up, but as you can imagin, I am not very good at applying. I love how eye make up can be the most dramatic in transforming ones look. I hope that I can get some good advice from open minded people.


----------



## IntuitiveBap (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for helping out the beginners like me!


----------



## aliceq (Nov 16, 2006)

this is a great thread..i love the tips


----------



## tryingto (Nov 16, 2006)

This is a very informative thread, thank you to all


----------



## paradoxx (Nov 17, 2006)

This is a sort of "smokey-eyes light" look for begginers. You just need one eyeshadow color and a decent sponge-tip applicator (available in packs at drugstores--get the kind with the tapered, almond-shaped, tip). First, take your shadow and fill in from your lash line to your crease (but NOT above) across your entire eyelid. Then use them tip of the applicator to line just under your lower lashes. Go from the outer corner to about two-thirds across using wiggling motions along your lower lash line. Now, blend your lower lash "liner" up to meet your eyeshadow at the outer corner. If you want, you can extend this section out slightly as a cat's eye by blending it into a "V" pointing away from your eye and toward your temple.

This is a simple, monocromatic look that is very fast and easy.


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 20, 2006)

Lots of great tips in this thread. I'm going to get a lot more use out of all my palettes now =).


----------



## HousewifeBarbie (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks very much for this thread, quite alot of it is very helpful to me... now I may actually know what I'm doing, rather than just muddling along


----------



## calpurnia (Nov 21, 2006)

This thread is so useful. I've been following it for a while... your ideas and tips are priceless.


----------



## Shanelle (Nov 22, 2006)

Good brushes is definitely a must! =)


----------



## Damia (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks for this sticky


----------



## Gudzia_m (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for advices


----------



## Mandi0502 (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, can anyone give me a simple-to-understand "how-to" on doing the smokey-eyes effect? I've tried it several different times by myself, and it always comes out looking... well, gothic. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, but for me, it is, since I'm not into the gothic-scene. I just want to be able to do the smokey look that is so pretty. I've got the colors, but I don't know how to apply them correctly to look smokey-esque. And, if it helps, I have almond-shaped eyes. Thanks for any help!


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for the tips


----------



## msmechie (Nov 26, 2006)

i really appreciate this! I never really knew all the differences in shadows nor did I know how to apply what to what kind of eye. Hopefully now I can stop making so many horrifying mistakes


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Nov 27, 2006)

One of the best tricks I learned with eyeshadow is to use a templet...this is an Alexis Vogel trick...use a folded tissue and line it along your outer eye, from that side's outer nostril to the very far end of your eyebrow. With powdered shadow tap tap with your brush, start application on the outer corner, Bottom lid, then follow the templete up to upper lash, stroke almost half-way across lid, the upward. Then dip your brush-tap tap- on your powder shadow, begin at the upper lash line in the corner at the templet, and stroke horizontally up to the crease and just above the crease. (You would have put on a powdered highlighter under your brow before you apply your shadow). Remove templet. Alexis recommended a blending brush from MAC's website to blend the shadow up to the highlighter after you finish shadow application. This technique will give you a cat-eye look.


----------



## pinkvixyb (Nov 28, 2006)

Stila Shadows R Great!


----------



## Mediterranean (Nov 30, 2006)

great thread guys


----------



## color_me (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:
Okay, can anyone give me a simple-to-understand "how-to" on doing the smokey-eyes effect? I've tried it several different times by myself, and it always comes out looking... well, gothic. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, but for me, it is, since I'm not into the gothic-scene. Ditto here. I had a first make over, and the artist decided to go for the smokey eyes look. I think she choose that as I'm a guy and she didn't want to shock me. Like you I'm not into the goth look or scene. I will say she did a lot of things I did like though. But back to eye shadow, I know nothing about it. Are you just supposed to go on your lids, above your lids, and if so where? What about color? How do you pick a color? The color of your eyes? Match you clothes? Personal preference?
I went to a Mac store and told them how with the goth look, my eyes looked very set back. They suggested color underneith the eye. Would this help? Once again, how do you select color, what about application. One thing I don't want is to look like a fool who just smeered makeup on.

Quote:
First, take your shadow and fill in from your lash line to your crease (but NOT above) across your entire eyelid. Then use them tip of the applicator to line just under your lower lashes. Go from the outer corner to about two-thirds across using wiggling motions along your lower lash line. Now, blend your lower lash "liner" up to meet your eyeshadow at the outer corner. Ah eyeliner, so many kinds I have no idea how to get started with that.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *color_me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto here. I had a first make over, and the artist decided to go for the smokey eyes look. I think she choose that as I'm a guy and she didn't want to shock me. Like you I'm not into the goth look or scene. I will say she did a lot of things I did like though. But back to eye shadow, I know nothing about it. Are you just supposed to go on your lids, above your lids, and if so where? What about color? How do you pick a color? The color of your eyes? Match you clothes? Personal preference?. There's a great tutorial for an easy smokey eye that might help. Here's the link.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f91...ial-36727.html


----------



## color_me (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link kaville, Unfortunately I have to have 10 posts to view links. Not sure why the board is set it up that way. Guess I'll have to do some posting.

color me


----------



## Kathy (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *color_me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the link kaville, Unfortunately I have to have 10 posts to view links. Not sure why the board is set it up that way. Guess I'll have to do some posting.
color me

BINGO!!! That's the whole idea! Incentive to post, post, post!!! lol....


----------



## color_me (Dec 5, 2006)

Quote:
BINGO!!! That's the whole idea! Incentive to post, post, post!!! lol.... Yup, I guess I find it hard to post on stuff I know very little about. Oh well, this makes another post.
color me


----------



## lamis (Dec 5, 2006)

great post





thanks for sharing


----------



## DarkBlackRose (Dec 6, 2006)

OHHH! I love this thread! :]


----------



## manja (Dec 6, 2006)

nice thread thanks it really helps


----------



## color_me (Dec 7, 2006)

When using eyeshadow as eyeliner, what do you use for application if you don't have a brush? I have a few of those disposable almond shaped things. Can those be used. Just don't have the money right now for extras.


----------



## Leony (Dec 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *color_me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When using eyeshadow as eyeliner, what do you use for application if you don't have a brush? I have a few of those disposable almond shaped things. Can those be used. Just don't have the money right now for extras. Hi, for cheaper alternative way, go to Art store supplies and find the small pointy brush one.


----------



## paradoxx (Dec 8, 2006)

I use the little almond shaped sponges sometimes and they work pretty well in a pinch. Just make sure to use a light hand.


----------



## bejealous2 (Dec 8, 2006)

good posts. I ordered MAC Training guide on ebay, its the one that mac make up artist use. Superb! and its only like $1 (of course its a burned copy, but who cares!


----------



## Estiva (Dec 11, 2006)

If you go to: youtube.com, you can see great videos on how to do an smokey eye and how to use eyeshadows, etcetera.


----------



## rosypink86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Can anyone post what they did on their eyes after looking at the videos on youtube? I think I'm going to look into that, and share!


----------



## meomunngoc (Dec 11, 2006)

Great idea !!! I need it so awesome....

Could U pls post it here, I'm in need of those things too. Tnks


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 11, 2006)

Great thread, its doesn't matter how good you are with e/s you can always learn from other people!


----------



## meomunngoc (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in need of this thread

Originally Posted by *spikeyli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a book by Jocelyn Tam that teaches Asian women how to put on makeup, it's very helpful. If there are interests from people on this forum, I can type up the instructions.
I have almond shaped eyes with a slant towards the inner corner of my eyes but I have what is call a "double lid". What I've found look best on me is use a neutral color on my lids, a darker color on the crease, and a highlighter on my brow bone. The highlighter is very important as it really complete the look and bring attention to my entire eye area, instead of just my eyelids. I also use eyeliner on the bottom lashes, lining only half from the outer corner, I find that lining the entire lower rim makes my eyes look smaller.

If I really want the big round eyed look, I layer on mascara, it really opens up the eyes.

Oh it great... Could you pls post it in new thread. Tnks in adv.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *awhiffofether* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wondering if someone could help suggest some colours for me. I have brown eyes and dark blonde/light brown hair. I'm looking both for something natural/everyday and also something dramatic, preferably in the mold of "smokey eyes." Thanks for any help.




Smokey can be done in a lot of shades/colors. For your coloring, try greys and/or purples, plums, mauves!

Originally Posted by *rubies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have small eyes and you can't really see my lid much at all when my eyes are open, but then there is A LOT of space from my cease up to my eyebrow, so if I only apply shadow right in my crease and then open my eyes, it disappears. I feel like I have to bring the crease color up higher to take up some of that space leading up to my eyebrow. Does anyone else deal with the same issue? Does anyone have any tips for me? Hi. My eyes are similar. When I am craving a look that really fools ya into thinking I have more lid than I really do, here's what I do:

1. Brush a pale neutral shade from lash to brow. (I use MAC Shroom or something similar)

2. I then place a semi-bright pale color on the lid (I love MAC's Melon Pigment, wet)

3. I place a darker color in the outer 1/3rd of the crease and blend it well. (A medium-brown or medium-grey is great. I like MAC Tempting.) I bring mine up further onto the space between the crease and the brow- like you, I make up there for what I seem to lack in lid! But I draw this up during the blending- not by dumping shadow there outright.

4. I only put mascara on the top lashes.

5. Thin eyeliner is ok on the top lashes, but I often skip it for this look.

6. Don't forget to groom your brows and place a highlight color under the brow!

Originally Posted by *color_me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When using eyeshadow as eyeliner, what do you use for application if you don't have a brush? I have a few of those disposable almond shaped things. Can those be used. Just don't have the money right now for extras. Definitely! A thin flat brush or some of the small blending brushes are great, but you can use the sponge applicator, too. Use the side instead if the flat wide part. If it's too severe, try using a q-tip or your ring finger (lightly) to smudge the line. A tip: try to get as close to the lashes as you can -even pushing it right into the lashes! Then if you want to widen the line, go back and add.

When doing shadow liner, just as with a smokey eye, the best thing to remember is to go slow and light and then blend and build on that if you need more oomph.

Hey gals and guys- I found this, too, and think it's pretty helpful.

Make-up Lesson: All About Eyes : - soFeminine.co.uk


----------



## Estiva (Dec 17, 2006)

It's time for you to hire a make-up artist, he/she can instruct you what are the best colors for you according to your features. Trying to get answers online will not be getting accurate responses, someone has to see you in person so go ahead and contact a professional make-up artist


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Estiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's time for you to hire a make-up artist, he/she can instruct you what are the best colors for you according to your features. Trying to get answers online will not be getting accurate responses, someone has to see you in person so go ahead and contact a professional make-up artist





I respectfully disagree with you 100%.
First of all, that's not really in some people's budgets.

Also, I think people go to MUA's and then feel like they only have a few options because the artist works for a particular brand or has a narrow view of how things "should be done." Or people feel like they have to buy a certain brand of cosmetics either because that's what the artist showed them or because the artist works for a cosmetics line. Of course, there are tons of great artists out there, but the average cosmetics user may not have the resources or luck to find a great one.

Playing on these websites and experimenting and getting suggestions is helpful and keeps your imagination and creativity flowing. It's make-up: it should be fun!

That said, as a MUA myself, I think if people can afford to see a MUA and know a good one who won't scare the crap out of them and won't limit them, then go for it!


----------



## rosypink86 (Dec 18, 2006)

You could probably use the edge of those, by wetting it down a bit and dipping it in eyeshadow, but it won't be a really refined line. In other threads I have seen people suggest going to a crafts store and buying a real fine paint brush (which are usually cheaper than the actual eyeliner brushes sold by make-up brands) and just using that.


----------



## hitz4evr15 (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome thread! Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Anastasia91390 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi, I was just looking at some make up tutorials, and what is retrospeck?


----------



## Kathy (Dec 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anastasia91390* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, I was just looking at some make up tutorials, and what is retrospeck? It's a MAC e/s color that is very popular. It's kind of a sparkly light beige color. There was a rumor circulating that it was being discontinued, but I was told it's not true. It's a nice highlight color.


----------



## kkim (Dec 23, 2006)

thank you so much jennifer for starting this thread : )

i definitely need some tips.... and everyones' has been great !


----------



## Anastasia91390 (Dec 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's a MAC e/s color that is very popular. It's kind of a sparkly light beige color. There was a rumor circulating that it was being discontinued, but I was told it's not true. It's a nice highlight color. Thanks so much. I was confused. I wasn't sure if it was an actual color or eye shadow or one of the basics of eyeshadow like high lighting and contouring. Lol


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Estiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's time for you to hire a make-up artist, he/she can instruct you what are the best colors for you according to your features. Trying to get answers online will not be getting accurate responses, someone has to see you in person so go ahead and contact a professional make-up artist





I disagree. I've only ever had one make over from a mua and it was colours I picked out. I think half the fun of makeup is the experimentation. I've been told by SA's at counters that I should only wear browns and bronzes. What's the fun in that?


----------



## pinksoda (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## coldpoison (Jan 2, 2007)

wow..this is really a great guide ..especially for beginners like me =)..thx..hope to get more tips on it..


----------



## GrowingWild (Jan 4, 2007)

Great thread!!!


----------



## mini89 (Jan 4, 2007)

exactly what I needed. Tysm. I have a book on hold at the library and will post any new tips I find.


----------



## annne88 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ohhh yeyyy!!! I was starting to get worried, all I see ar advance makeup tutorials and tips.

Sadly, i dont know anything about wearing e/s


----------



## clarisa (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm glad I found this thread, eyes are my biggest problem getting right.


----------



## m003942 (Jan 9, 2007)

My technique is a bit boring but it works... I have yet to master anything beyond beige...

I buy a lot of eyeshadow only to find it doesn't look right on me. I have sleepy eyes and a small face. Usually I end up looking like a raccoon. To brighten my eyes and look more "awake" I put foundation and/or powder over my whole eye. Then blush on the crease and below and a white highlighter under the outer brow. It does work and uses makeup I already have... not much fun, but it does the trick... just be careful on the shade of blush. I have light skin with yellow undertones. The blush I use is more peach than pink. I used a pink a few times and looked sickly instead.

Also, I only put mascara on top lashes and use gray (day) and black or dark brown (night) shadow as liner, again on top lashes only.

I did take a makeup lesson at a salon and the only useful thing I learned was white or light highlighter under the outer brow and wiggle your mascara wand while applying to help separate the lashs. On The Tyra Show they claim this also helps deposit more macara at the base of your lashes and can sustitute for liner. I don't like a lot of mascara near my eye because it bothers me, so I haven't fully explored this technique.

Highlighter under the brow was advised to me when I wore glasses, but works just as well without.... they did caution that you must have well-groomed brows to do this because it calls attention to them.


----------



## onetwenty (Jan 10, 2007)

Much needed thread, thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 10, 2007)

i love this thread thanx for posing all these info ..i now how to apply eyeshdow ,,

i like to mix my eyeshdow with cream sometimes ..it looks good and it stays longer


----------



## vylovescake (Jan 11, 2007)

super helpful thread :] i love eyeshadow.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 13, 2007)

i have yet to master the art of blending

and i still don't know what colours i should use to make my eyes pop (apart from blue)

i need help


----------



## sailalong (Jan 14, 2007)

thank you so much for this thread! I need all the help I can get.


----------



## nuracute (Jan 15, 2007)

yay! thx 4 d tip


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have yet to master the art of blending and i still don't know what colours i should use to make my eyes pop (apart from blue)

i need help

What colour are your eyes? The best way to make your eyes pop is to use a contrasting eye shadow colour.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What colour are your eyes? The best way to make your eyes pop is to use a contrasting eye shadow colour. brown....sometimes they're really dark and intense and sometimes they're light


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jan 17, 2007)

this has been a fabulous tutorial!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a really really hooded eye. As an AA woman, 1) I worry about using different colors, and 2) powder shadows looking chalky on my lids. Compounding this, I have super oily lids. I can get eyeshadow to last for about an hour, before it succumbs to the oil! Layering them with cornstarch first works for now, but that is due to cold weather. In the summer? Who knows what I'll do.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for this thread! THis is great!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif brown....sometimes they're really dark and intense and sometimes they're light Then jewel tones will look amazing! If you're nervous of that then something like emerald green eye liner on a natural eye look will look great.


----------



## 321maami (Jan 25, 2007)

Great tips for beginners like me.

I have a question I have dark brown eyes but I do not think I can go out with purples or blues in India. The general crowd may not like it





What else can be used for dark brown eyes and tan skin ?

And How do you identify the eye type like wide-set, close etc?

Thanks


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 27, 2007)

Great advice. I really need to learn how to wear make-up


----------



## Lia (Jan 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a really really hooded eye. As an AA woman, 1) I worry about using different colors, and 2) powder shadows looking chalky on my lids. Compounding this, I have super oily lids. I can get eyeshadow to last for about an hour, before it succumbs to the oil! Layering them with cornstarch first works for now, but that is due to cold weather. In the summer? Who knows what I'll do. Hey , did you tried Urban Decay Primer potion? People say it works really good...


----------



## ThisIsKia (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey everybody! I'm still a newbie to this, but here's what I've learned thus far:

Cream to powder foundation that was a bit too light to wear all over my face makes a great eyeshadow primer-nice smooth even toned base to build on.

Patting/stippling on eyeshadows (with a finger, brush, or applicator) as opposed to sweeping them on helps to achieve a deeper/more saturated color, especially with an e/s that isn't as highly pigmented.

I'm loving the Loreal High Intensity eye makeup line along w/ Milani e/s &amp; pigments (I get em @ my local pharmacy). Great color selections that won't break the bank while you experiment!

Buy whatever colors tickle your fancy. If all else fails, you can mix it/layer it with something else to make a new color.

Start out simple. Highlighter under brows w/ color wash on the lid and well groomed brows always looks wonderful!

HTH


----------



## xEdenx (Jan 29, 2007)

great idea and good tips

do you know if they sell the Loreal HIP in canada i havent seen them yet and it breaks my heart i see them in my magazines and fall in love.


----------



## ladyclueless (Feb 3, 2007)

great thread for a beginner like me


----------



## mickey1962 (Feb 6, 2007)

Great thread! I have picked up some new tips by reading thru these posts.


----------



## lolz_xp (Feb 8, 2007)

this thread is very helpful..especially for beginners like me

`


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread is so awesome! I have so many different colored eyeshadows and I never know how to wear them, after looking through this thread, I know where to start.


----------



## ineed2fuss (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you for all the wonderful tips!


----------



## uaechic (Feb 12, 2007)

i'd like to know how to apply and blend the beige/natural color on the eyelid with a darker one on the crease, I &lt;3 this look but dont know how to get it done!


----------



## CubNan (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 16, 2007)

Good thread!!

I am wondering, if I want to combine shimmer with more natural looking matte shadows, how would you recommend I do this?

I have some matte MAC shadows in brown tones, and just recently ordered a shimmery loose eye shadow in a warm pink tone. Do I just use the shimmer as a kind of high lighter above the matte shadows or...?

Also, I am a bad blender. Maybe partly because I have cheapo brushes... Can you recommend any good ones that won't break my bank account? Maybe The Body Shop has good things?


----------



## hojojj (Feb 17, 2007)

Great Idea! Finally help for us (me) who only know how to use a single color...


----------



## jenn86 (Feb 21, 2007)

This is awesome!


----------



## neurotoxicity (Feb 21, 2007)

i always get eyeshadow under my eyes, and the powder under the eye thing only works so much, i do tap my brushes first and when I end up whiping it off with a wet q tip my face gets all red, any advice?


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

never really read this thread before now, some great tips


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *effex0r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always get eyeshadow under my eyes, and the powder under the eye thing only works so much, i do tap my brushes first and when I end up whiping it off with a wet q tip my face gets all red, any advice? Not really, that's exactly how I take off the little bits that drop.


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 26, 2007)

this is cool..i can learn from all of you..the experts!


----------



## chonsa_x3 (Mar 2, 2007)

these are some great tips!!!

i`ll have to go experiment

[=


----------



## linkas (Mar 3, 2007)

This post is fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## reanimatie (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the great tips.

Does anyone know how to stop eyeshadow from creasing? Whenever I put eyeshadow on in the morning it all ends up in a dark cakey line by lunch.


----------



## jasato56 (Mar 3, 2007)

I love the look of eyeliner/kol used well but am hopeless putting it on. Any tips?


----------



## agostina1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes I have some tips but I'm not sure what your asking. What would you like to know about - application, products to use, etc.? Are you experiencing problems after you apply your eyeliner or kol? Or you'd like more infor on how to achieve a eyeliner look? There is a difference between eyeliner and kol - eyeliner frames the eye where kol is placed on the inner rim of the eye. So be as specific as possible to get the best answers.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 10, 2007)

here is my eyeshadow lol i was bored what do you think


----------



## shannon34209 (Mar 11, 2007)

great ...thanks


----------



## Serenader (Mar 11, 2007)

I found some how to videos online...here's the link Video: How to apply eyeshadow from ExpertVillage


----------



## ANILEIJA (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey &lt;3

I have a question;

what eyeshadow-colors would look good on me? Black hair, very pale, blue eyes.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ANILEIJA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey &lt;3
I have a question;

what eyeshadow-colors would look good on me? Black hair, very pale, blue eyes.

purples make blue eyes stand out maybe try a plum color or like lilacs


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 13, 2007)

I love it MissXXX, it reminds me of the Arab style make up!


----------



## agostina1 (Mar 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ANILEIJA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey &lt;3
I have a question;

what eyeshadow-colors would look good on me? Black hair, very pale, blue eyes.

*Eye Shadows* - Camel, violet, all browns, grey, muted mauve, peachy-pink, beige-pink, brown-pink, bronze-gold, mocha, plum, ivory and beige.
*Eyeliner *â€“ Black, dark brown, gray, coffee, dark purples and chocolate brown. 

These colors will work for your hair color and help bring out your eye color.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Mar 13, 2007)

I read in a mag that you should pat on the eyeshadow not swipe it on. The colour would last longer and not crease.


----------



## nikkiz. (Mar 15, 2007)

I need help! My liner smudges and shadows crease! Even with a primer on my eyelids then applying a dusting of translucent powder then using a liner sealant on both the e/s and liner then a final dusting of translucent powder it still creases and smudges after a few hours (3-4 hrs)...am I hopeless? I have oily lids and I use oil-control toners and gels but still...


----------



## shannon34209 (Mar 15, 2007)

i had the same problem till i learned how to balance my skin.....wiyh the right skin care products .....


----------



## Ahleessa (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi!



I haven't wore makeup in such a long time and I recently started again. I only wear brown colored eyeshadows. I am wondering what color will look good on me. I am Asian with dark brown eyes and on the fair side.


----------



## agostina1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ahleessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi!



I haven't wore makeup in such a long time and I recently started again. I only wear brown colored eyeshadows. I am wondering what color will look good on me. I am Asian with dark brown eyes and on the fair side. *Eye Shadows* - Plums, champagne, bronze, pink-brown, grey brown, charcoal grey, chocolate browns, mocha, deep muted greens, slate, ivory, blue, green, purple
*Eyeliner *â€“ Black, dark brown, coffee, navy blue, dark blue, burgundy and eggplant.

These colors will work well for you.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sassychix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ive been told numerous times that i can afford to apply my eyeshadow higher. (now im on d safe side with eye shadow just below the crease) bt i sooo wanna try, i just dont know how high to go, and like how to apply it? heeelp





you just want to go high enough so u can see the darkness when ur eye is open just play with it go higher lil by little not to high but just a little higher see how u like it


----------



## sine08 (Mar 20, 2007)

Very useful thread.

I want to know how to apply eye shadow for Asian people.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 20, 2007)

Great idea for a thread


----------



## sine08 (Mar 21, 2007)

Very beautiful, MissXXXrae but is it better to blend the dark color to the lighter shade?


----------



## Choconan (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice eyes MissXXXrae...I love how that shade of blue makes your eyes pop....Definitely a look for a night out on the town.


----------



## gettraind (Mar 31, 2007)

this is a great thread. so glad I found it


----------



## artbox617 (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome thread!this definitely helped me!


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 1, 2007)

I think one of the most important things with eyeshadows is to invest in some good brushes! I like MAC brushes, but there are lots of different brands out there. With the right brushes you can do anything.

xxx


----------



## redcar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

great idea thanks


----------



## mint_mentos (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow.. I have been looking for this kind of posts... thank you


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2007)

this is def gonna help me!!!!!!


----------



## tothemax (Apr 4, 2007)

this is a great thread, thank you so much. I hope i get somethign out of this thread


----------



## kawaru (Apr 9, 2007)

This forum really helped me out! Thanks


----------



## Pat01 (Apr 10, 2007)

I use my eyeshadows as eyelines, I have a great brush that had a nice tip, and I also use visine as the setting liquid, its ok to use around eyes and it seems to make the eyeshaow stay put. Once I have that done I use whever color I want on my lid and blend it very well, nice easy look!!


----------



## connollyd1027 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just a little FYI...I have a friend who is a licensed cosmeotologist and used to work at the MAC store here. She told me not to spend the money to buy the blending brushes...that you can buy just as good brushes for the fraction of the price at an art store. I actually took her advice and they work great. However, the liner brushes and such you should still buy from MAC or whoever your favorite brand is.


----------



## nazsuz152 (Apr 14, 2007)

hi girls.., any of you guys know how to apply blusher? a tutorial would be great! thanks


----------



## flurominx (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi I'm new! I just wondered whether there were any examples available of different eye shapes? That way I could tell what shape I am closest too!


----------



## PoeticeMotionz (Apr 20, 2007)

this is good, ive always wanted to learn how to apply eyeshadow.


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 22, 2007)

Great thread!!!!


----------



## mtgirl118 (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a wonderful thread. I always have trouble with a smokey eye look so these tips are really helping.

I have blonde hair and blue eyes. I was recently given a purple eyeliner (never used). It's a deep purple. Do you think that this color would work? My eyes are on the medium-dark side of blue.

Ellen Marie


----------



## stars01 (Apr 25, 2007)

a very helpful post. really! i want to know more about how to apply eyeshadow perfectly. i think i have the gift of blending.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i dont know where to put the right colors at the right places. hehe


----------



## Lunatica (Apr 26, 2007)

Great thread


----------



## curlygirlkrissi (Apr 28, 2007)

Excellent thread. I look forward to more.


----------



## swissmiss1979 (Apr 29, 2007)

This thread is excellent



thank you!

I've had a play about with smokey eyes and I'm not doing too badly!

I never really experimented much with my make up, I seem to be getting braver these days though!


----------



## aqualilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Good tips! Thanks everyone!


----------



## charish (May 1, 2007)

love this thread, but ok, my problem is my eyes aren't completely round, but droop a little at the ends, i think it's mainly my eye lids that make it look like that. but i don't know how to fix it to make it look like they come out to the side instead of going down. oh that and making them look a little longer.


----------



## itzmarylicious (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *connollyd1027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just a little FYI...I have a friend who is a licensed cosmeotologist and used to work at the MAC store here. She told me not to spend the money to buy the blending brushes...that you can buy just as good brushes for the fraction of the price at an art store. I actually took her advice and they work great. However, the liner brushes and such you should still buy from MAC or whoever your favorite brand is. Which ones do you purchase from the store to use as a blending brush??

why should you not use the art brushes for eyeliner?


----------



## lozzie--x (May 16, 2007)

thanx for the posts there great x


----------



## MissMaryMac (May 16, 2007)

What is the difference between using a sponge applicator and a brush? I've always used the sponge applicators. It seems like (tho I've never tired) the eyeshadow would just flake off the brush.


----------



## Kjesta (May 20, 2007)

This thread is great! I'm always very thankful for advise on eyeshadow. With eyeshadow you can do the most colorful stuff and as a hobby artist, it's what I like best naturally






Anyway, I have to wear glasses - I'm shortsighted, so they make my eyes appear slightly smaller, and one doesn't see my eyeshadow as good as without them. Any help?

(Oh, and forgive me if I make many mistakes - English is not my mother tongue and I'm not *that* old yet *blush*)


----------



## farris2 (May 20, 2007)

I love this thread but....I have more brow showing and not a lot of lid. I'm just thinking no one will see the e/s if I wear it.


----------



## makian12 (May 22, 2007)

haha. thnx for all these tips



much appreciated &lt;3


----------



## mrswozzy (May 22, 2007)

What a great topic, thanks for all the tips.


----------



## shayna (May 31, 2007)

very informative..great for beginner like me


----------



## lilharman07 (Jun 2, 2007)

ok

here are the basics on eye shodow from waht i knwo a crash cosr if you will.

ok color!

blue eyes(or any light eyes)- warm colors with light on the top right uder the brow

Brwon eyes(or any dark eyes)- light colors or matlick colors!

you eye should be made up like so Dark on bottom light in middel and lighter on top! same with light colors ( you will take the darkest light color you have and then get lighter up as you go up to brow) to help blend it use a brush!

eye liner!

dark eyes use matalics and brown and green

light color black, and warm colors

use liquid at the bottom of the eye lid to give it a new look

mascara!

longer lashes use thickener mascara

small lashes use one that will langthen your lashes( you can always use more to make them thicker)

gliter on the eyes!

prom! white glitter is always a good one it always works and sliver! but i find some times rimmel has a liquid eye shadow you take that and put the glitter on it. it makes the glitter stay long.

shimmer, should get on the middel and top of ohte eye you put it on the bottem no one can see it!

I have danced for yearss! this is the toold i use to gelp me! so if you need any more help for what i talk bout go to covergirl.com and go to the eye make up part they have awsome tips to help ya !

lauren


----------



## greatnana (Jun 3, 2007)

amazing tips


----------



## raspberry (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks this thread is so useful!


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 8, 2007)

OMG OMG I used a brush for the 1st time last night with eyeshadow. Marvelous!!! I've always used the sponge applicators. I can't believe how easy it was. I did have some flakeage but the control, softness and end result was totally worth it. I've been using sponge applicators for 22 years. Never again.


----------



## redcreme (Jun 9, 2007)

I love this thread...filled with great tips for beginners. Plz keep them coming.


----------



## cutiepiebaddie (Jun 10, 2007)

I love eyeshadow, and I can't wait to get 10 posts so I can see what the heck you guys are talking about!


----------



## JooXay (Jun 11, 2007)

for asian eyes, i would say never go too far above the crease with eyeshadow on a normal day. ESPECIALLY not a dark or intense eyeshadow.


----------



## quiet1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yay for help! I also started experimenting with eye shadows and whatnot, so this thread is helpful



. I, too, can't wait until I hit 10 posts.


----------



## Catski (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay, here are my two main tips for people:

1. For me, to avoid creasing as much as possible, I find that lots of very thin layers work better than just piling it all on. The temptation is to be disappointed when that amazing colour on the palette doesn't look like same on your eyelid, but packing it all over your lid will just make it flake. Use lots of thin layers and build it up - much easier to add more than try and take a bit off, too.

2. EXPERIMENT! For all that you can ask someone "What will suit me?", one of the best ways of trying out new colours is to see what they look like on you. No money? Ask a friend if they have some colours you could try out, or take a pocketful of nice clean Q-tips to your local chemist and mess with some of their testers. Road test chemists' brands before splashing out on something like MAC - try wearing it for a few days and see what other people think.


----------



## Orlea (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

On the subject of eyeshadow - what is a 'primer'? I've read loads of threads that say start with a 'wash' of primer or base colour (?).

Could you explain what is a 'wash' and how to do it? Also, what the primer and/or base coat actually do?

Are there any particularly good brands, etc. I live in the UK, so preferably products or brands we can get here too ;-)

Thanks so much.

Orlea x


----------



## pinkey0jing (Jun 27, 2007)

Well speaking of eyeliners.

I think pencils are much better than crayons.

because crayons smurge.


----------



## norfolkchica (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a great thread, not sure if this was posted or not... but when I attempt any version of the smokey eye I noticed that if I apply my darker color with a little skinny brush and just move it in the shape that I want it and then blend blend blend it works out really well. Hopefully this made sense lol


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 7, 2007)

COLORS-I would like to know what new colors to start buying. I ahve been doing beige/browns and Violets/lilacs for a long time. any suggestions on which colors to layer? I do not like greens, on other ladies they look nice but my fairish olive skin makes greens look like something is wrong with my eye!

have light brown hair and hazel brown/green eyes.

I think I may be "intermediate/average" with MU.

thx


----------



## sherann (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *deadbychocolate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A trick that has helped me a lot is putting the colour a little further inside to the place where u intend the colour to go. basically where u first dab the colour is where the intensity is the highest. so if u put the colour right at the corner of the lid especially while doing ur V format it ll spill and become messy.



so a little inside n then blend blend blend. This is a great tip!


----------



## SlowlyEyeFade (Jul 16, 2007)

I need some help on the right colour eyeshadow for me, like, what colours blend well and what colours suit me, could someone help me out please?

Here's me...






If anyone could help me that would be wonderful!

Thanks,

&lt;3

- Nina


----------



## kihayes (Jul 19, 2007)

looking for the right colors for fair light golden brown eyes. I love the smokey look, especially with the dark bluish/violet colors. ANy help?


----------



## tellmebabyx3 (Jul 23, 2007)

what e/s colors from Lancome are good?


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 30, 2007)

i really want to start wearingh bronzers


----------



## girlnextdoor (Jul 30, 2007)

When using a shadow as a liner on the bottom lid, which shadow is the best to use? The lightest, medium, or darkest shade? I just bought a green palette but I'm not sure which is the best to use as a liner.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 2, 2007)

We do make up tutorials, and I learn so much from the MAC make up artist that works with us! I think I would say that one important key is to keep blending the colors on the eyes to get the look you want. Not to be afraid to blend colors to see the results. And eyeliner always.


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 4, 2007)

i've been trying to keep au naturale lately


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 5, 2007)

I wore false eyelashes all day, and my eyes hurt tonight!! I guess I am not used to them. My husband loved the look though!!


----------



## amharris3 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love this thread.

Learning the basics is definetly a must.


----------



## Elithraniel (Aug 14, 2007)

I really like this thread. I'm obsessed with eyeshadow but can't for the life of me recreate the super cool looks on here or in magazines. I just need better materials, tools and lots of practice


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

we do make up tutorials. I have learned so much from our make up artist!! We all can look hot like the girls in the magazine.


----------



## kspra (Aug 15, 2007)

This is a great thread, especially for beginners. I really appreciate all the wonderful tips that have been posted.


----------



## Insongniac (Aug 16, 2007)

Excellent thread. I'm trying to update my eye makeup so what better place to start?


----------



## Msmia (Aug 18, 2007)

I am a beginner. It seems when I apply powder eyeshadow with a brush it is not intense enough. Should I apply it with my fingers or should I apply a cream base first?

Cam


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Aug 18, 2007)

In our videos we recommend you put a base down as it holds the colors. Still use a brush versus your finger as it is more sanitary and better distribution.


----------



## DioRa (Aug 22, 2007)

wow really helpful thanks


----------



## Msmia (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *saintcloudgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In our videos we recommend you put a base down as it holds the colors. Still use a brush versus your finger as it is more sanitary and better distribution.



Thank you.


----------



## coco-nut (Aug 24, 2007)

Can anyone suggest if I can do smoky eyes on small eyes? I would so love to do it but I think it just makes my eyes disappear. May be I am doing it wrong?


----------



## ashleybrown (Aug 28, 2007)

this thread is helpful, but being able to see the videos would help too, omg 700+ more posts, eep


----------



## ViolentlySweet (Aug 28, 2007)

Great thread! Thanks for the tips


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Aug 30, 2007)

i really want to know how to do a smokey eye look and what eyeshadow recomandations should i get


----------



## senyorita (Aug 31, 2007)

Great thread! Very helpful.


----------



## ppalada (Sep 3, 2007)

ohh..i was wondering what base u guys use for your eyes...i want my mac colors to pop!! thx..i heard that the new paint pots are good..but i just wanted some more feedback.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *firesign* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Great thread!!
You can buy Jane makeup at any Walmart or Target.

You can also find Jane at Walgreens. I love love Brownie Points!

PS:

This thread is AWESOME!!!!

I've been practicing with e/s for about 3 wks now, and I'm gettin better at it. Gimme a min, and I'll compose a list of tips. Note tho, I'm dark skinned with dark brown eyes (Afro-Caribbean, if there's such a thing... lol) and I have puffy lids (I say this cuz I'm not sure if they're hooded as much as they're puffy). So my advice would be along those lines...

Maybe I'll even post sum pics!!


----------



## ym0679 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks you so much for this thread. I so need this! I just bought some eyeshadows from MAC and I don't know where to start.


----------



## Julee (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the helpful hints!


----------



## african girl (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi I am a newbie, this is really helpfuul. Is there a newbie forum ?


----------



## liznewark (Sep 24, 2007)

agostina, which colors should i have. I'm medium-dark skinned black (milk chocolate) woman with dark brown eyes and offblack eyebrows (they match my hair). Which colors suit me best? I mostly wear mineral makeup so could you be specific about the type of color (i.e. emerald green versus yellow green). Thanx


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 25, 2007)

I love this thread!


----------



## jneville (Sep 26, 2007)

Great Tips!!!


----------



## beccajelly (Sep 26, 2007)

I LOVE this thread...eyes have to be my favourite to play up


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Make sure you use kohl pencils on the inside rim of your eye as a liner. They are softer than regular pencils, so easier to go on in that delicate area.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

amazing thread!


----------



## Hannapanna (Sep 29, 2007)

Great thread!! =)


----------



## MsLaVera (Oct 1, 2007)

this is wonderful for beginners...

thanx girl


----------



## poy (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, this is very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

i also learned from our make up artist that really blending is the key. When I was younger, I just assumed you put a couple of different colors on your lid and that is it. But you can do so many different things with blending.And the key is to make it all look so blending together you can't see where one color begins and the next color ends. Always good to hilite the brown bone with a light color also.


----------



## eman69 (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice thread, i am a beginner and found useful tips here.

thanx to every one


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 10, 2007)

GREAT THREAD!

I am looking for something diff. I have always worn browns and netruals, i was wondering if shades of blue would look right with green eyes and med. brown hair. I bought some and am going to try it out later. I have been wanting to experimnet/buy other colors for a while now, but everytime i go i am ... no not that one..... ummm no.... cant see myself in that one..... not that one either..... I can never find one that i like and think i could wear.

Soooo, what color would look the best with green eyes? And one more question.... could you do a smoky blue eye?


----------



## mdelatore (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the hardest thing is to deside what eye shape you have. I look at diagrams and think I have hooded eyes, then I think I have small eyes, or are they deep set. I have tried to apply shadow according to the hooded eye instructions and I don't like how they look. They tell you to apply three shades and I think this is too much when you dont have much eyelid. I apply lightly and blend well and still it's too harsh for me. Could I get away with two and still have a nice look or is three the golden rule?


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

You can use 2 and just blend well...


----------



## heidi_n (Oct 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Really Want To Know How To Apply A Bronzer It depends if you use powder or liquid/cream. I had a makeover a while back and the makeup artist applied powdered bronzer like this: 
1) starting at the apples of your cheek, sweep up to temple making a "C" with your brush

2) sweep back to the apple and make another "C" from the apple across your lower cheek to below the jawline.

3) sweep in this pattern a few times and blend well.

If it's a cream or liquid bronzer, just focus on the apples, blending it across the tops of your cheekbones. Hope that helps!

Originally Posted by *sassychix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ive been told numerous times that i can afford to apply my eyeshadow higher. (now im on d safe side with eye shadow just below the crease) bt i sooo wanna try, i just dont know how high to go, and like how to apply it? heeelp






When I hear the same suggestion several times, I find it's usually a good way to go.





You could try putting a really light shade from lash line to your brow. Something that is close to your skin tone so it's not so dramatic - like a super-light peach, eggshell, soft caramel or mocha. It could be a soft, shimmery shadow or a matte shadow, whichever you prefer. One of my faves is a light shimmery peach - so light it almost looks white in the compact but it's really subtle when it goes on. Then I apply darker shades to my crease and use a liner. You could also use a dark shade in the crease with a medium shade on the lower lid. I feel that bringing the eyeshadow above my crease makes my look more complete and brings out my eyes more.

Does anyone have tips for wearing blue eye shadows? I've seen women wearing it again and would like to know how to do it so it looks hip, and not like an eighties disco throwback.


----------



## chimei_17 (Oct 28, 2007)

wow. i learned so much from this thread! keep 'em coming


----------



## shanny_i (Oct 29, 2007)

This is a wonderful thread,so glad I found it


----------



## Phillycheese (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! Good idea, I cant wait until there are more tutorials ^^


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

A great before and after


----------



## phillyniki (Nov 6, 2007)

Great thread! thanks for all the tips


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *saintcloudgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A great before and after That is a nice change. However I do not like the fact that they used poor lighting and a green background for the before picture. It washed out her complexion and made the after picture seem more than what it was.


----------



## mrembo (Nov 6, 2007)

Am learning alot and there are also video on how to do smokey eyes on you tube as someone suggested.


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh wow!! Such a fantastic thread for a beginner like me! Thanks everyone!


----------



## spike (Nov 8, 2007)

wow thats an awesome idea


----------



## TroubledBeauty (Nov 9, 2007)

this thread is really usefull

now its really fashionable to have blue eyeshadow along your upper lash line


----------



## flaunt-it (Nov 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GREAT THREAD! 
I am looking for something diff. I have always worn browns and netruals, i was wondering if shades of blue would look right with green eyes and med. brown hair. I bought some and am going to try it out later. I have been wanting to experimnet/buy other colors for a while now, but everytime i go i am ... no not that one..... ummm no.... cant see myself in that one..... not that one either..... I can never find one that i like and think i could wear.

Soooo, what color would look the best with green eyes? And one more question.... could you do a smoky blue eye?


it just depends on the blues that you do use.

and purples(on the darker side) one of my favs is Fig 1, from MAC. i find work best with green, or even hazel eyes.

looks totally gorgeous

Originally Posted by *mdelatore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the hardest thing is to deside what eye shape you have. I look at diagrams and think I have hooded eyes, then I think I have small eyes, or are they deep set. I have tried to apply shadow according to the hooded eye instructions and I don't like how they look. They tell you to apply three shades and I think this is too much when you dont have much eyelid. I apply lightly and blend well and still it's too harsh for me. Could I get away with two and still have a nice look or is three the golden rule? a lot of the time i only use 2 colours.

especially when i'm going neutral,

all over a use a light shimmery beige

which highlights the brow bone and gives you a base color for the lids.

i sweep across the lid with a bit of a darker brown and blend it into the lid

up to just above the crease. in the middle of the lid just over the color of the eye i use the light beige again to draw you to the color more.


----------



## xvkn408x (Nov 13, 2007)

wow this helped me alot


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Nov 13, 2007)

This is a great thread... I'm always on the look-out for new tips and tricks!


----------



## Lyssa36 (Nov 13, 2007)

what is the best eyeshadow to use, matte or shimmer? Does it depend on age? Fine lines? dark circles?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lyssa36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is the best eyeshadow to use, matte or shimmer? Does it depend on age? Fine lines? dark circles? Based on what I've learned it depends on what you want to create. Like light colored and frosty/shimmery eye shadows would bring an area forward whereas matte and dark colored shadows make it recede. If you're taking photographs, it's advised that you use matte shades because shimmer tends to make the colors run together in the developed photograph.
I've also read that older women should steer clear of frosted/shimmery shadows because it draws attention to lines.

My advice is to experiment and see what works for you. You could just go to your local department store and ask one of the makeup artists to give you a demo and help you figure out what works best for you individually.

HTH


----------



## jazzminee (Nov 17, 2007)

this is helpful..thanks


----------



## Lyssa36 (Nov 18, 2007)

thats for the advice reese!!


----------



## sweetksrose (Nov 20, 2007)

Love this thread...I need to move out of my comfort zone. I always wear either a smokey black or brown tinted hues!


----------



## hypnotic (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow ! Really great tips, please keep them coming


----------



## nicdalish (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with you, I would love some tips on applying bronzer. When ever i use it, it tends to go all over or not in the right spots. Never seems to turn out right. Any tips??

Tips on applying eye shadow. My friend told me about the Bare Escentuals eye kit from Sephora. It comes w/ 4 eye shadows &amp; 3 brushes &amp; directions on how to apply which color where. It was pretty cheap too! I love it. It helped me out a lot. I really think brushes are key!


----------



## mariascreek (Nov 30, 2007)

this thread has helped me a lot!!!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 30, 2007)

i love grey and black eyeshadow because it makes my eyes look a lot bigger but even though i blow on or tap the brush to get rid of excess i always always always end up with sprinklings of black eyeshadow all of my cheeks and face. and i dont know why but i really hate doing my eyemakeup first then foundation after, it feels all back to front.


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 2, 2007)

^that makes sense, it's like putting the frosting on before you make the cake...

Anyway i've always heard you should put on eyeshadow all the way up to your eyebrows, is that true?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 4, 2007)

while watching ANTM I noticed that some mu artist in there said that you shouldn't match your eyeshadow to your top - can anyone tell me why?


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

This is a really good thread....I just love learning new things and tips


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 6, 2007)

i put a silver/white shimmery shadow just on my eyebrow bone bit to highlight it and it makes a massive difference. my eyes look kinda "flat" without it but i wouldnt wear a colour all the way up to there. and i've always heard you should match your eyeshadow to your top ???


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 6, 2007)

I think the matching thing is personal preference--i think it's usually tacky, but sometimes it works. Like one of my teachers today had a pinkish-purple sweater on and sort of mauve eyeshadow that was in the same color family but much darker, and it looked good. But personally, i think someone wearing like a blue shirt with the same shade of eyeshadow is too much.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah i agree with that. if its exactly the same shade its kind of overpowering and you dont know which bit should be grabbing your attention lol but i like it when its a different shade of the same colour if that makes sense??


----------



## na2a (Dec 14, 2007)

wow, this thread is really helpfull, thx


----------



## makeupmommy (Dec 14, 2007)

great tips!


----------



## Nat2Suite (Dec 17, 2007)

i think MAC has the best eyeshadow brushes. I like all their brushes in general but the eyeshadow brushes are particularly great


----------



## lavish_habits (Dec 19, 2007)

This is a great thread! I'm really just getting into eyeshadow, and there are some really helpful things here! Thanks!


----------



## erazer (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks!

It's what I wanna find!


----------



## Swrigth (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for the helpful tips!


----------



## ncwclark (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the definations because I know this sounds dumb as I should have been able to tell from looking, but I was wondering what's the difference between frost and shimmer. Thanks


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 25, 2007)

IMO frost makes me think of pale glittery shadows and shimmer makes me think of any colour with an irredescent finish, not sure about the technical definition though!


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 26, 2007)

Eh, I think 'frost' is what some companies try to do with matte eyeshadows, sort of like they try to do with matte lipsticks, and it just doesn't work IMO.

Shimmers tend to be a bit more sheer, and for a really dramatic shimmer that doesn't look frosty, foil it! (apply with a damp eye shadow brush, and build layers).


----------



## miata90 (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif we've got tons of threads on eyeshadows, techniques, combos, etc., but what about threads for people who have no clue how to even sweep the eyeshadow with a brush? okay, that's pushing it, but you get my drift.
i thought this would be a good idea to put down the basics of eyeshadows. you can randomly post in here when you remember a simple, basic technique or any info at all.

hopefully everyone will benefit from this thread






post away!

Hey I am really new to the makeup game or project in my case. I am photographer and want my clients to look their best, so I don't have to add makeup in photoshop. I am a guy but very handy with tools but brushs are a real challenge. I had a really lovely girl that I photographed but her knowledge of makeup was really poor and I added makeup with photoshop. If you want to get an idea you can see some of my photos in OnePlaceModels my photographers profile # 192226 You can see some of my current photos. How do I go about learning to apply makeup. I have a large amount of MAC products and some BASIC. I am not interested in doing it to myself and I am not gay so do you have any suggestions. By the way this is a rather complicated site.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Dec 31, 2007)

Finally a post for a beginner like me!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have absolutely no clue how to choose the right eyeshadow, so hopefully this thread can help me out.


----------



## klara (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for this thread, it is so helpful!! I am going to experiment more with your useful tips!!


----------



## rita1979 (Jan 5, 2008)

thank you .


----------



## speedy (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *miata90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey I am really new to the makeup game or project in my case. I am photographer and want my clients to look their best, so I don't have to add makeup in photoshop. I am a guy but very handy with tools but brushs are a real challenge. I had a really lovely girl that I photographed but her knowledge of makeup was really poor and I added makeup with photoshop. If you want to get an idea you can see some of my photos in OnePlaceModels my photographers profile # 192226 You can see some of my current photos. How do I go about learning to apply makeup. I have a large amount of MAC products and some BASIC. I am not interested in doing it to myself and I am not gay so do you have any suggestions. By the way this is a rather complicated site. Other than practicing on people, you might be able to find a m/u artist who does lessons. Usually you can do a lesson for an hour or two, and they'll show you some basic techniques.Alternatively, there might be a short, introductory course you could do, if you contacted a beauty school in your area.


----------



## EYE (Jan 6, 2008)

me too as clown or punched in the eye.

in egypt we dont have mac products , i guess because its alittle bit expensive, we have rimmel bourjouis guerlain pupa revlon any recommandation from those?

thanl you all so much i lliked all the tips


----------



## MyMakeup (Jan 7, 2008)

I always use a makeup base like the one from MAC it's really sheer and nice but I find foundation works too.


----------



## EYE (Jan 7, 2008)

i have read a lot of posts today and its really helpful,but its still all recommand mac


----------



## lemona (Jan 9, 2008)

i'm so glad i found this thread


----------



## MyMakeup (Jan 10, 2008)

i do receommend MAC for the primer for sure because it goes on really nice and it doesn't streak but I also LOVE the Gurlain foundations, they're really nice I got the semi-matte one. http://http://www.guerlain.com/ I also bought a really cool product to it;s from artistik cosmetics Artistik Cosmetics and it's the eyshadow palette I use mine wet...so there are my recommendations


----------



## EYE (Jan 10, 2008)

thank you for this tip , i will try gurlain foundation semi matt.is it light covrage? i love the make up that is matt and natural ,it makes you feel that your skin is clear and healthy but in the same time with a little bit of colour and glow


----------



## Kayla_82 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great thread!

My problem is that I'm never really satisfied with my make-up. It's always either too blended, not blended enough, not symmetric enough or the colors don't go. The biggest problem is the symmetry of the eyes. I can always find something wrong with one side and end up doing endless corrections. Like today I bought a few MAC eyeshadows and did a look. That was 3 hours ago and I'm still obsessing about my eyes not matching


----------



## EYE (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you for making this thread,i found it terrific.

when i read it seems to be easy but when i apply it it seems very hard , i have never wore make up and i used to feel better looking without make up but after wearing veil it become all concentrating on my face i would like it to look clear and pop my eyes out i dont want to look over though, i would like to be more natural i have learned a lot of eyeshadow name for natural look but i still dont know how to apply it and i have a dark brown eye,i dont know what shape r they but it looks good when i do light shadenear the nose and as liner below the eyes. we have here in egypt only guerlain ,bourjois,rimmel and pupa ,is it bad ? or can i find some good eyeshadows within those mark, thank you all again

Originally Posted by *ncwclark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the definations because I know this sounds dumb as I should have been able to tell from looking, but I was wondering what's the difference between frost and shimmer. Thanks frost are more sparkling and glazing more than shimmer.shimmer give minimum glaze ang normal to use it if u have wrinkle unlike frost


----------



## Colli (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kayla_82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great thread! 
My problem is that I'm never really satisfied with my make-up. It's always either too blended, not blended enough, not symmetric enough or the colors don't go. The biggest problem is the symmetry of the eyes. I can always find something wrong with one side and end up doing endless corrections. Like today I bought a few MAC eyeshadows and did a look. That was 3 hours ago and I'm still obsessing about my eyes not matching





Oh my God! That's exactly like me!
The symmetry thing is a huge issue with me. If my eye make-up doesn't look symmetrical, I end up messing about with it throughout the day to get things "balanced". Unfortunately, this usually results in me making it worse.



I'm always playing about with my blending too, as I have a real fear of inadvertently going out looking like a clown.

When it comes to make-up, I'm too much of a perfectionist.


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *EYE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you for making this thread,i found it terrific.when i read it seems to be easy but when i apply it it seems very hard , i have never wore make up and i used to feel better looking without make up but after wearing veil it become all concentrating on my face i would like it to look clear and pop my eyes out i dont want to look over though, i would like to be more natural i have learned a lot of eyeshadow name for natural look but i still dont know how to apply it and i have a dark brown eye,i dont know what shape r they but it looks good when i do light shadenear the nose and as liner below the eyes. we have here in egypt only guerlain ,bourjois,rimmel and pupa ,is it bad ? or can i find some good eyeshadows within those mark, thank you all again

Bourjois has a plum three-eyeshadow palette that would look nice with brown eyes. They also have a green one, I think. I know they have a couple of greens in their Petit Guide eyeshadow duos. For brown eyes, plum/purple and green/gold are good to bring the colour out. Bourjois is a nice line, and reasonably priced - I wish we had it here.
You may also want to invest in an eye shadow brush - the little foam applicators wear out pretty quickly, and are difficult to keep clean - but they're workable, so if you're just starting out, I'd suggest picking up one of the duos or triples from Bourjois in a nice colour for you and play with it a bit - makeup is supposed to be fun. If you make a mess, you can always wash it off.

As a rule, put the darker shade on your lid, and the lighter shade closer to your brow bone to open your eyes up a bit.


----------



## EYE (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you sooooooooooooooomuch for answering me ,for sure i will try those does peachy or taupe or champagne,sand suits brown eyes or not and is there too this colour in bourjuis but i am surely will try the other colours you told me .thank you again for answering


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 12, 2008)

Taupe looks good on just about everybody.

If you've got brown eyes, I think I'd go with a pinky-peach colour instead of straight peach - that's also a pretty good bet for blush colour. I've got the Bourjois page open now, so let me see what looks good there.

If you go to the Trios, then Prune royale 48 and Les verts 44 look like they might be good bets.

In Les Petits Guides, Golden Glamour 17, probably Crazy Baby 16 and Call me Rose 15 would work - though those are a little brighter, and I don't know how comfortable you are with colours yet.

In the Regular Shadows, Ambre Nude 16 might be a nice peach, or Rose Peau 15 for a more pinky colour, and maybe Rose perle 03. Beige rosÃ© 08 might work, too.

I haven't seen you so I can't know for sure, but use those as guidelines, and see what you like and what looks like it'd go with your skin.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 13, 2008)

is there any highlighter color (please not MAC) that works for anybody?


----------



## jmaegirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for this thread really helpful!


----------



## EYE (Jan 15, 2008)

GAVRIELA you are so nice ,thank you very much .DEFINITLYi will try and told you what i have got.i do really appreciate you answering me .thank you soooooooo much


----------



## gracey_x (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh great thread! I was just wondering, would a frosted green eyeshadow look too much if i put a thin line under my eye? Should I use white eyeliner as well or do you think it would make my eyes look puffy or smaller?

x


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 17, 2008)

*Gracey*, it depends totally on your eye shape - remember you can always wash it off and start again if it looks weird - makeup is supposed to be fun!

*EYE*, you're welcome - let me know how it goes!

*Good highlighters* - if you're staying in big company territory, I'd look at MAC's Shroom or Ricepaper.

For the rest of us, go mineral - The She Space has some great highlight colours - the pix are pretty true to the site, so it depends on what you want. I have a gazillion (well, slightly fewer) of her highlight colours and they're all great.

Over at Silk Naturals, there's one called Vanilla that's just barely off-white and a bit shimmery that'd work for just about anyone. Sandstone Shimmer and Cashmere (both look way better than the pix on the page) are also highly recommended, Boom is a dead-on clone of MAC's Shroom, and Whisper is MAC's Her Ladyship, but better. If you have a warm skintone, Luxe would work too. And all at 3.50$ US a pop.


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you for this thread! It's a gold mine of great tips!


----------



## khewes (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, new to the forum. I used to wear makeup when I was younger, but got old and lazy. I'm forty now and interested in fixing myself up. This forum is fabulous.


----------



## alli37 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm also new with eyeshadow, and I just want to step up when applying shadows. I need to know the color combinations and the placements. Something I was looking for.

Thanks


----------



## Lis001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Im gonna like this thread. Im just a beginner with e/s. I hope this will help me allot.


----------



## Akkemie (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for this thread.

I'm an "older girl" and haven't had any makeup on for about 20 years so this thread gets me back on track


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 22, 2008)

This is what I came for. So, what is the third step? Of the three color layer, that is.


----------



## Jennythenipper (Jan 22, 2008)

"I think a big mistake women make when applying eyeshadow is not blending. My favorite way to make sure it's well-blended is to start with the lightest color and go to the darkest. Get the placement of the colors where you want them (typically, darker in the crease, but I'll talk about this later). Then, go back over your darker shadow with your ligher ones. So, light to dark and then back up to light, covering your whole lid with the lightest shadow. This will get rid of any harsh lines and also make sure your shadow isn't too dark. It's a great intensity controller."

I agree. Blend, blend, blend. Get a blending brush (sonia Kashuk has a great one for $10). I am useless at putting shadow in my crease. Some of it gets on my lids, some on my brow, it's never even, etc. But the magical trick of applying lighter makeup over the fudges with the dark color as well as blending like mad with my blend brush has saved me more times.


----------



## thamar (Jan 22, 2008)

really loved it!1 thanks


----------



## Jennythenipper (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd also like to add to the smoky eye tutorial that when I first tried doing smoky eyes, I tried using liquid eyeliner and that was always a disaster. I'd read tutorials that said to do it that way and I went out and bought expensive liquid liner, but it was always a mess. A kohl pencil you can blend or shadow is the way to go, IMHO.

Originally Posted by *Akkemie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for this thread.
I'm an "older girl" and haven't had any makeup on for about 20 years so this thread gets me back on track





I never put makeup on until I was 33 years old. I went to a couple of different makeup artists at local salons and got advice for products, day looks, night looks, how to apply. A lot of salons will do a make up lesson for free or for not that much because they know they will sell you some product. Still, I was very bound to those colors and routines until I started to read more online, watch youtube videos and play around in the bathroom with my makeup. It's amazing how much fun it is. I feel like I'm going through my second Tween-hood (since in my first, I was too busy makin' mud pies.) Great to see I'm not alone!


----------



## CDAAAAAAAAH (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## tink09 (Jan 25, 2008)

i am a beginner give me tips!


----------



## dreahdreah (Jan 26, 2008)

im working on getting my blending a little better, seems like the colors end up muddy. i really like the idea of 2 shades but im confused is it better to do 2 shades side by side or horizontaly..help i dont want to go back to just one color, lol


----------



## Melissa101 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great thread. I've been doing my eyeshadow so plain for years. (I'm 25). I probably pick the wrong colors and they never look great. I'm a Red Auburn and have stuck to the browns, light coppers, and brown/pinks. I do a lighter color on the lid, and the crease a bit darker. I must be using eyeshadow that is too cheap because 30 minutes later, it seems to disappear. I definitely need eye shadow help. I've looked through a few pages of this thread and need to go back through and read!


----------



## NSR160 (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but what about threads for people who have no clue how to even sweep the eyeshadow with a brush? okay, that's pushing it No its not. hehe I have no clue


----------



## exsquisit (Jan 30, 2008)

taking notes. i feel overwhelmed.


----------



## lagomorph (Jan 31, 2008)

I like to line my between my lower lashes with eyeshadow or pencil, but I could never get it to stay there.... it would always smudge and migrate downwards. Now I smooth a little bit of udpp on first and the liner doesn't budge.


----------



## giggly (Feb 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *miata90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey I am really new to the makeup game or project in my case. I am photographer and want my clients to look their best, so I don't have to add makeup in photoshop. I am a guy but very handy with tools but brushs are a real challenge. I had a really lovely girl that I photographed but her knowledge of makeup was really poor and I added makeup with photoshop. If you want to get an idea you can see some of my photos in OnePlaceModels my photographers profile # 192226 You can see some of my current photos. How do I go about learning to apply makeup. I have a large amount of MAC products and some BASIC. I am not interested in doing it to myself and I am not gay so do you have any suggestions. By the way this is a rather complicated site. Hi Miata,
I think if you want to start applying make-up on your clients you could start with a couple rules. Always start out with a little and build it up slowly; you can make something darker easily, but to make it lighter is hard. Also, by starting out light its much easier to create a gradient/fading/blended affect (just like the tools you have in photoshop




)

I would also suggest that you view FOTD and/or books that have step by step instructions to help give yourself an idea of how make-up is applied. I think you would do great, a person who is artistic and is used to working with color shouldn't have to worry to much. Make-up is art.

Hey guys, just something interesting that I would like to share. If you are really reading this thread from beginning to end and not just skipping through...this is the ONE HOUR mark. LOL!

(Breaking a sweat here...Great help and advice from everyone!)


----------



## CHRiiSSYxCURLz (Feb 5, 2008)

awsome idea .. im a dancer and i would love to learn better teqniques for applying eyeshadow


----------



## smilecat555 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting~


----------



## bjk (Feb 6, 2008)

This thread is such a great idea, very helpful for ppl like me who dont have a clue! lol


----------



## KeyKey (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, this is great information for a beginner like myself.


----------



## shannonclay (Feb 9, 2008)

i need to learn how to apply eyeshadow like a DIVA!!!


----------



## Gavriela (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shannonclay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i need to learn how to apply eyeshadow like a DIVA!!! Entipy is a diva, check out some of her FOTD looks - she's kind enough to point out where she applies the different shadows.
Essential tip if you really want to do this: You need a vanity table of some sort. Trust me, you cannot apply diva eyeshadow standing at the bathroom mirror with the cat twining between your ankles mewling accusingly at you while you're trying to get your eyeliner straight. Been there, disaster


----------



## kelso3686 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for this post. I need some help here too.


----------



## renbray (Feb 11, 2008)

i wanna master the play-boy look. anybody got any ideas??


----------



## Luann (Feb 12, 2008)

you're right jennifer! this tread is very helpful!

thanks a lot


----------



## nwperson (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## amiej09 (Feb 13, 2008)

This thread is awesome! Thanky you





I'm terrible with the smoky eye effect so this has really helped


----------



## bubbleluv (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm learning so much


----------



## LoveMyMakeup18 (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks for the tips!!


----------



## elnkay (Feb 16, 2008)

love this thread...I really need to get my look more polished, and these tips are just what i needed ..Thanks


----------



## sweet_candy (Feb 17, 2008)

i loooved this thread

definitely i'll be back


----------



## shandam323 (Feb 19, 2008)

I seem to always want to try something new but end up doing the same thing, dark in the crease and light on top and bottom... I'm so bored with that, I really want vibrant colors how can I achieve my desires???

Originally Posted by *Micki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can never seem to find the right color combinations to smoke my eyes. Being a black girl, I know that it'll take a darker color for it to show up on me (this is actually my problem with a lot of shadows). I got up the notion to smoke my eyes before my fiance and I went out last weekend. I thought I had done a pretty good job, considering, until we got on the elevator and he says "Did you just wake up? You look like a racoon." Damn. I can't decide if he just doesn't know what look I was going for (he's anti-makeup) or if I really did look like a racoon. LOL
I've given up on primers that have any type of color. They're always too light for me. If anything, I put Photofinish on my eyelids. Also, I don't do any frosted or cream shadows. From experience, it just looks like I threw metallic glitter at my face. I'm sticking to various browns and champagnes for a base, and maybe a swipe of warm color on my lid (greens, deep pinks, deep blues). I think its much better to do something relatively basic very well, than to do something far out badly.

I seem to have the same issues, I got tired of my silver turning my black gray so I just used my pencil, that seemed to work. The only primer I have does have some shimmer to it, its a mac paint and i've had some great results. (not with the smoky eye though) I'm going to buy a matte one though to see what I can do with that. I also wanted to know is there a better black to use that stays the same pigment, ya know mac vs stilla or something like that? Thanks


----------



## azarate (Feb 19, 2008)

Great Thread. I can't wait to get home and try soemthing out. !


----------



## lucilugodoy (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you so much....there is so much info here...all this makeup stuff can get really overwhelming and I always felt that with the number oof options of products out there is almost impossible for a beginer to even know what to buy ...2 years ago when my sister in law gave me a small kit with makeup..i was excited but had to tell her that I was going to need guidance...i didn't even know what some of that stuff was...This is great!!!


----------



## miss_fia (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, this is a great idea. Even if you're not a beginner, you can still learn some new skills. Thanks for making this thread


----------



## fashionfreak946 (Feb 21, 2008)

this thread is very helpful

thanks for all the ideas


----------



## jnny (Feb 22, 2008)

now I just have to leave some time to go through the 20 pgs here..lol

Thanks.


----------



## lionheart (Feb 23, 2008)

This is very helpful. Thanks


----------



## luvbug04 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just went through this entire thread!! This is sooo helpful and i cant wait to try out the tips. Thanks so much!


----------



## asd3187 (Mar 1, 2008)

is there any way to set eyeshadow, because by the end of the night my eyeshadow ends up all on the ends of my eyelashes aand all stuck to my mascara, and i HATE that. someone told me to try and spray hairspray on my eyelids and let it dry then put on mascara, but does it work?? any other suggestions or ideas???


----------



## Raze (Mar 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *asd3187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is there any way to set eyeshadow, because by the end of the night my eyeshadow ends up all on the ends of my eyelashes aand all stuck to my mascara, and i HATE that. someone told me to try and spray hairspray on my eyelids and let it dry then put on mascara, but does it work?? any other suggestions or ideas??? I've been told to spray a fine mist of hairspray all over the face after applying all the makeup and it sets it. It seems to work.

Someone asked about primers, but now one has answered, well I'd like to know what they are too! Help please!


----------



## cc82 (Mar 8, 2008)

This thread is amazing, and really helpful - just been through the whole thread...phew!

Like some of the other posts, I have small eyes and my lid is hidden when my eyes are open. I'm always being told to keep to the neutral colours but becoming bored of wearing the same colours on a day to day basis. Does anyone have any ideas what colours would suit a red-head with brown eyes?

I read somewhere that when applying eyeshadow to your lid you should use a fluff brush that fits it, and using the brush in circular motions to help apply shadow to the lid; is this true or is their other application technique that I can try to enhance the eye shadow to give it a WOW factor?

Thanks again for this fab thread. Will definitely keep sifting thru it.


----------



## Gavriela (Mar 9, 2008)

No, no, no, don't spray hairspray on your face; especially not near your eyes (doesn't it say that on the bottle?)

Okay, an eyeshadow primer is kind of like a base for eyeshadow. UDPP and Art Deco are a couple of the better known ones, Revlon has one, Clinique has one, probably most lines have one. I have a GWP one from The She Space - it's basically a wand in a sort of liquid concealer. Mine has a regular one and a brightening one, and it's the brightening I need because I have some discolouration on my eyelids. So I dab it on, pat it in over my lids (lashline to browbone), and it evens out my skintone. If your lids are oily, it will also help your eyeshadow stay in place, and show truer to the colour.

So not necessarily an essential, but nice.

Red hair and brown eyes - what colours do you like? I'd suggest greens, golds, bronzes, coppers, and if you're daring, purples, plums, lavenders and blues could look great on you, too!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 9, 2008)

I use a skin toning mist to set make up, Fix+ by MAC will work.


----------



## renbray (Mar 9, 2008)

to set eyeshadow you can spray something called "final seal" on the entire face however it's like professional stuff so you'd have to order it or find a true beauty supply store that has like special effects makeup and stuff.

otherwise you can just dust a thin layer of translucent powder over the shadow and it sets it. you put the translucent powder on before you put on the base then after you are done applying the eyeshadow you dust it on again.


----------



## asd3187 (Mar 10, 2008)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## fr0nd (Mar 17, 2008)

i haven't managed to read all the pages yet.. but wat i've read so far has been fab!

got a question... I wear spectacles/glasses.. any tips on how to do e/s? most of the time anything i do disappears behind them.


----------



## Nubia (Apr 8, 2008)

As a brown skin gal... I used to stray away from colors... sticking only with golds, browns, deep plums, etc.. but I've learned to use and play with color in a tactful and fun way..

great thread!

ALSO I LOVE LOVE LOVE highligthing right under the brow... You cant imagine how many times people will say "OHH, wow you just got your eyebrows done, they look great"... when in fact I just use eyeshadow to highlight my brows..

i'm addicted to UDPP- Urban Decay primer Potion...

yes I've jumped in that bandwagon and it works! Especially for those days when I'm wearing low end eyeshadows....


----------



## Iwannabe (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Cassiclausen for sharing this..very helpful

I love this thread!


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was told by a friend that if you take a high percentage rubbing alcohol and you mix it with some of your pressed powder or loose eyeshadows that it would make an eyeliner out of the eyeshadow. I tried this and it actually works!! Now I don't have to buy the expensive liquid that makes eyeshadow covert to eyeliner. Just thought I would share the tip.


----------



## kandyt220 (Apr 22, 2008)

Great thread...love all of the ideas!


----------



## pink flamingo (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## PnL (Apr 28, 2008)

great thread. looking forward to more tips


----------



## mo14on (May 4, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## misha_astaroth (May 8, 2008)

great tips thanks


----------



## ~Zoe~ (May 10, 2008)

With a simple colour wash focus on applying the eyeshadow evenly so it doesn't look blotchy or half-finished. Most eyeshadows are buildable so you apply the same colour in layers, creating a more intensified colour. If you apply one or two layers over the entire lid, go back and apply more layers but only along your eyelids; that way it brings a greater focus on your eyes 

If you want to add more colours to your look, most eyeshadows come in duo's or trio's, taking the guesswork out of matching colours. The lighter shade goes across your entire lid and the darker shade is applied in the crease, the outer half of your upper lid, and/or the corner of your eyes (depending on the look you're going for)

When you use more than one colour, blending is the most important part. You'll know if colours are blended well because you can't tell where one colour ends and another colour begins

The best tip I can offer is to play around with your makeup no matter how much or how little makeup you own. There's so much potential to be creative with it so experiment and see what works best for you. And write down everything you can! I can't remember the number of times I've experimented with a technique or a look and I loved it but when I wanted to redo it on a different day I couldn't remember how I did it lol


----------



## beautybytheresa (May 14, 2008)

OMG - so many posts on such an important an great issue. Would love to be able to just pick out the posts giving advice. Looks like I have plenty of reading to do!


----------



## Robbiebeths (May 19, 2008)

Wow, this thread has helped me lots. I applied my eyeshadow with a folded napkin last night and the shape was SO much better than when I do it without! And, I like the tip about starting a little more "in" than where you want the color to end up. That makes PERFECT sense too!!


----------



## terra (Jun 9, 2008)

nice tips everyone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 13, 2008)

Great tips


----------



## Rosej97 (Jun 19, 2008)

This was an awesome thread.

Thank you.


----------



## mgmsrk (Jun 25, 2008)

very good tips!


----------



## corche74 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi! I notice that everytime i go back home ar say, 6 hours after I applied my eyeshadow, Its all gone. I use Shiseido brand. Sad thing is at first I look great and after awhile, its gone. Please help. I have oily skin. I dont want to always go to the powder room and retouch retouch retouch....I need help so badly.....(sigh)


----------



## neonbright (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *corche74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi! I notice that everytime i go back home ar say, 6 hours after I applied my eyeshadow, Its all gone. I use Shiseido brand. Sad thing is at first I look great and after awhile, its gone. Please help. I have oily skin. I dont want to always go to the powder room and retouch retouch retouch....I need help so badly.....(sigh) UDPP (Urban Decay Primer Potion), get this from Ulta or Sephora and you will see the difference.

Ulta.com - Eyeshadow Primer Potion

Sephora: Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion: Concealer/Shadow Base


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a great thread. I am not so an eye shadow person but since the day I got to know about MM im buying eye shadows, haha...but I need to use them and beautify my eyes. I need this thread to try and get them done. Thanks all.

I am going to see this thread everyday for new tips and techniques.

Yeaaaaaaa

Emma


----------



## fnan29 (Aug 5, 2008)

this is a great thread...thanks everyone! i am still semi confused about the terms people talk about with the placements of their shadows...outer v, inner v etc etc....there needs to be a whole new makeup dictionary!

oh and yup UDPP is the best primer i have ever used

cheers ladies xxx


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

thank ya for the tip


----------



## stlouguy (Aug 13, 2008)

ah...nice


----------



## jojopeacex (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks everyone =)

i usually just do one colour =P but im gonna start blending and stuff

great thread!


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *color_me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to a Mac store and told them how with the goth look, my eyes looked very set back. They suggested color underneith the eye. Would this help? Once again, how do you select color, what about application. One thing I don't want is to look like a fool who just smeered makeup on. I love the smokey eye effect, but I sometimes put a metalic green underneath my bottom lashline to add some colour, it actually turns out really nice, it is full on though so I usually use the green when I work in nightclubs to make the eyes stand out a bit more. I should post a picture of it up


----------



## bbkf (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm just taking on the further advances of the eyeshadow so this thread is a win. thanks!!


----------



## FabulousCE (Sep 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is what i learned from my favorite makeup book, makeup makeovers by robert jones.
*eyeshadow:* applied either lightly as a gentle color wash or as a more dramatic layering of color and texture to enhance and add shape to the eyes.

*frost:* used to describe eyeshadows that have maximum sparkle and super-shine; referred to irridescent; don't use on mature skin because it'll draw attention to fine lines

*highlighting:* first step in three-color layering technique for the eyes; everything you hightlight comes "toward" you and helps draw attention to specific area

*matte:* used to describe eyeshadows that have no shine and appear flat

*metallic:* used to describe eyeshadows that have a shiney, metal finish

*midtone:* neutral, natural eye color that you sweep across eyelids to help define and shape eyes; should be natural extention of your complexion and is second step in three-color layering technique


Thanx for posting this. It's helping in my descision making a lot.


----------



## MermaidAlyss87 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love this thread!

I'm barely getting into makeup and eye shadows are my favorite!


----------



## amberlynn101 (Nov 14, 2008)

I am trying to find the best colors to go with Blue eyes with greenish hazel in the middle, everytime I use a blue tint to bring out the blue it seems to contrast badly. Any Ideas????


----------



## tracyjewelry (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you . I think this is such a cool idea.and just as im trying to step up my eye looks


----------



## idoawebmi (Nov 27, 2008)

You all are awesome!!

I save all your tips


----------



## Sirene (Dec 4, 2008)

Very useful thread, thanks !!


----------



## elegance1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is what i learned from my favorite makeup book, makeup makeovers by robert jones.
*eyeshadow:* applied either lightly as a gentle color wash or as a more dramatic layering of color and texture to enhance and add shape to the eyes.

*frost:* used to describe eyeshadows that have maximum sparkle and super-shine; referred to irridescent; don't use on mature skin because it'll draw attention to fine lines

*highlighting:* first step in three-color layering technique for the eyes; everything you hightlight comes "toward" you and helps draw attention to specific area

*matte:* used to describe eyeshadows that have no shine and appear flat

*metallic:* used to describe eyeshadows that have a shiney, metal finish

*midtone:* neutral, natural eye color that you sweep across eyelids to help define and shape eyes; should be natural extention of your complexion and is second step in three-color layering technique

thanks a lot for the tips.. the thread is too good. i could get to know so many tips about eyeshadow, now i feel like whatever basic knowledge i had about eye shadow application was nothing.. i am gonna try these tips. also looking forward to some more tips.


----------



## pourlemieux (Dec 15, 2008)

hekljsdf

rgs

grdskj

hksguh

hgjksrh


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 17, 2008)

I know that eyeshadow primers have been discussed.

I have oily eyelids and for a long time my eyeshadow creased and never stayed on. Thanks to two different products i am all set! Stays on all day.

One of this is a natural toned MAC paint pot to use under eyeshadow. This does seem to work, although sometimes i still find my eyeshadow goes on streaky.

What ive been using lately is Maybelline Dream Mousse Concealer. It is so light in texture, yet its just a little bit grainy which seems to hold the eyeshadow put. I prefer to use this over the mac nowadays as MAC is literally double the price here in Australia (yet people still buy it!) compared to Canada/the US. This stuff is reasonably priced. Highly recommend it


----------



## choccy (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow a lot of the tips are really awesome


----------



## ninalinda172 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot... 

Now I have a better idea about the words and what do they mean....


----------



## lashlove08 (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been wearing make-up for a few years now, and I'm extremely adventurous. I get lots of comments like, "I love the new look." and sometimes I get the, "What's on your face?!". I'm really looking to get better with all the fancy stuff like blending. (hehe, well that is fancy for me) Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## mynameisanna (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks alot everyone! theres alot of good tips here =D


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 26, 2008)

I am sure there will come a time where ill be able to read through this entire thread, but just wanted to share a few tips i have learnt in my first 3 makeup lessons.

- Have a variety of brushes of various shapes, my favourite is a "crease brush" which looks like this






Use it for the crease of your eye, especcially handy when you are trying a darker look, as it is a very stout brush with unflexible bristles it applies a concentrated amount of the colour where its meant to be.

- When applying eye shadow makeup (i learnt this whilst practicing on my first model) and you have the brush in your hand, try to hold your hand vertically parrallel from your face rather than holding the brush and directing it on an angle. This is just a firmer and more steady grip and makes things ALOT easier.

- When trying to extend the eyeshadow outside of the eyes (like when your trying to create a bit of a winged, darker, sexy look, like the smokey eyes) try and make sure that the extension of the eyeshadow is drawn up and out rather in a feline sorta style rather than making the very easy mistake of following the exact line of your eyes, which is often slightly drooped.

- When using eyebrow powder, for a more natural look try to be very soft, try to aim to apply the colour only to the hairs of the eyebrow, rather than colouring in the skin. And for anyone who has lighter eyebrows, do not be afraid to use eyebrow powder. It has certainly only been a small amount of time where bigger eyebrows have been in, but i noticed a huge difference when i put some on the girl modelling for me, she had not used eyebrow powder before and wasnt sure if she liked the change, but it was subtle and framed her eyes perfectly, looked much better than the lighter eyebrows she had before. I think i convinced her to wear it more often.


----------



## happygal (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks to all! so much to learn. It can get a bit overwhelming...


----------



## lolbefriending (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for all of the great tips!


----------



## 1hotma2lu (Jan 25, 2009)

This is such a great thread. Thnks Jennifer for thinking of it. Man I love MUT


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *amberlynn101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am trying to find the best colors to go with Blue eyes with greenish hazel in the middle, everytime I use a blue tint to bring out the blue it seems to contrast badly. Any Ideas???? amberlynn101,I have the same eye color as yours.

If you want your eyes to seem more 

BLUE: Try gold, copper, yellow, orange or warm brown eyeshadows

GREEN: Try purple or pink eyeshadows

This is pretty simple in fact, refering on the chromatic wheel, when you choose opposite colors (colors that are face to face on the wheel), each colors are intensified.... BUT if you take the same opposite colors and MIX them together, then they are going to neutralize each other (think concealer)

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## swaller (Feb 5, 2009)

This thread is great - thanks! I have a bunch of brushes coming to me that I ordered and I can't wait to try time!


----------



## candygalore (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you guys for the thread it was really helpfull.


----------



## primetime34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Very helpful thread...I'm slowly but surely working my way through it.


----------



## AraLai (Feb 28, 2009)

love eyeshadows


----------



## LittlePrincessM (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you for this! it was really helpful


----------



## Crazy_Cat (Apr 5, 2009)

Some really helpful tips - thanks!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 5, 2009)

wow just finished this thread, awesome tips


----------



## jbinkley (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm color blind / don't know what color of eye shadow for my eyes (pale blue) is the best. Obviously I'v tried different colors / brands, but I'm looking for some good advice. Any suggestions? Once I have that down I'll move onto learning how to apply it well


----------



## cnnnghmbrett942 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks , I will start my journey


----------



## kitty200920 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just love this thread ..awesome..

also i found this interesting link for beauty product reviews and tips from celebrities

forums.luxuryfashion.com/forums


----------



## Krystle (May 9, 2009)

Hi, this thread is amazing! There are so many wonderful tips.

Can someone recommend a few MAC eyeshadow colors that I can use as an all over wash (for those days I just barely make it out of the house on time for work). Neutrals only, please!

Thanks so much!


----------



## seedchan (May 10, 2009)

Does it matter if the brush is synthetic or natural haired?

Also, I've actually been kinda confused about this: When you apply primer to your eyelid, is that ust up to the crease, or all the way up to the brow bone?


----------



## cutepetz (May 19, 2009)

hihi just a question &gt;&lt;

I have brown eyes.. and I have a fair skin tone.. so Im not sure what colours should I use for eyeshadow..

I tried blue and pink.. however I want to know whats a good mix


----------



## MissMaryMac (May 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *cutepetz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hihi just a question &gt;&lt;I have brown eyes.. and I have a fair skin tone.. so Im not sure what colours should I use for eyeshadow..

I tried blue and pink.. however I want to know whats a good mix

I have brown eyes too, and fair skin. I used to use blue and pink all the time, so much fun and so pretty!! Go for it! This weekend I'll do it and post a pic.


----------



## LexLuv101 (May 23, 2009)

I'm far from being an expert but here are a few pointers I've learned over the years:

When deciding on your eyeshadow colors to bring out the shade of your eyes, match the opposite colors on the wheel. To bring out the hazel of my green, for example, I enjoy browns, golds, and purples and some light pinks, shades with reddish undertones.

When following the above advice on your color remember that you can go beyond that and pick the right shades of purple, etc., for YOUR shade of green/hazel, not someone elses green/hazel. Sorry if this sounds confusing but what works for one shade of blue eyes will not work as well for a different shade of blue eyes and vice versa.

You can finish off most natural eyeshadow touches by finishing it off with a lighter shade brushed up the center of the eye over the lid, crease, and to the browbone to "brighten the area" and match everything up. Not a big skunk line but a blended line to draw attention to the middle of the eye, synchronize everything, and just open things up.

You can wet some powdered shadow for a dewy and more intense application of color, then dab on with a brush and smear with your smearing brush to blend things out.

Applying a lighter shade to the inner eye opens the eye, brightens and helps enlarge, but applying light color in the outer corners can minimize fine lines and imperfections.


----------



## Doya G (May 26, 2009)

this is a great thread.

good to know im not the only one lost here.

i'm trying to get the right brushes, learn how to use them. learn how to blend. i still feel lost but am getting there. hopefully.


----------



## erichong93 (Jun 2, 2009)

I learned from a woman at a counter to use a bigger eyeshadow brush to blend in 2 colours, and to sweep "up."

What I want to learn most is how to do the full eye, and how to apply eyeliner so it doesn't look so obvious --&gt; more natural.


----------



## feel_aasma (Jun 4, 2009)

I have more lid area than brow bone area and i think my lids are a little droopy, so I can't make the outer 'v'. Can anyone tell me how to make that 'V' shape which gives you the 'CAT EYE'. thanx.


----------



## LIVINGcute (Jun 17, 2009)

Great thread with lots of great tips!

I'm no pro either, but I love eyeshadows. I especially love urban decay. all the colors are really vibrant, even the simple beiges and neutrals. nice shimmer and matte shadows.

Urban Decay's primer is also amazing. I gently use the wand and place just a little bit of primer on the crease of my lids and then spread it with my finger. Your eyeshadow will seriously stay on all day. It's the best primer I have ever used. No creasing or greasiness.

With regards to eyeshadow application, I use the technique someone else was mentioning about using dark shadows first (with a small brush), then light and then blend (with a larger size brush). Blending is crucial for a more natural look. You can find a lot of videos on youtube about blending





Hope this helps!

~Cindy


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 2, 2009)

i never use just one shade of eye shadow.

i usually use 3 or 4.

one for the lid, crease, browbone, and sometimes outer corner or middle of the eyelid..

a nice thing for people with smaller eyes i think is to put a bright shiny color in the middle of the eyelid.

like a pink eyeshadow on the outer and inner corners, with a pop of a shimmery or glittery champagne color in the middle.


----------



## hazel06 (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mollydolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i never use just one shade of eye shadow.i usually use 3 or 4.

one for the lid, crease, browbone, and sometimes outer corner or middle of the eyelid..

a nice thing for people with smaller eyes i think is to put a bright shiny color in the middle of the eyelid.

like a pink eyeshadow on the outer and inner corners, with a pop of a shimmery or glittery champagne color in the middle.

im going to try this thanks !!!!!!


----------



## aagirlie (Jul 13, 2009)

I have very green eyes, fair skin, and black hair. This combo makes it easy to use just about any color, but the only way to know for sure if a color works on me is to try it! If you've been using just a couple of colors for years (blue/pink for one color eyes, brown/purple for another) try stepping up the intensity of those colors first, then stretching out to completely different colors. I use lots of gold, brown, pink, peach, purple, bronze, copper, blues, greens, yellows, and even reds and oranges. Morgana Minerals has some fabulous shimmers, Coastal Scents, Urban Decay, Frynniae, and of course, try ebay. There are many shades of every color and every eye color should be in make up heaven justing looking at the sites. Try orange and red on brown eyes, copper and bronze on green, mauves, golds, and browns on blue. The possiblities are exciting.


----------



## xxlahruexx (Jul 21, 2009)

I know i've seen the thread before, but i just cant seem to find it, the one about pink eyeshadows, and how to make it not look like you are sick. if anybody can help me find it... please and thank you!!


----------



## blackfish (Jul 24, 2009)

There are some useful


----------



## hazel06 (Jul 27, 2009)

can you do the smokey eye look black eyeshadow(pics below ) if your very white with black hair and small eyes or will that just look bad????

oh my eyes are brown by the way


----------



## ehsan11 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi man.

I think every women know about make up. It is common think all must all the women uses this.Today it is very important for women.

Thank you


----------



## gotorightway123 (Sep 13, 2009)

liquid: shiny, metallic finish; hardest to use; doesn't blend easily

matte is best for creating natural look; best finish for midtone; contains higher level of color pigment; works well for reshaping/defining eyes

shimmer offers great, sheer coverage; subtle sheen and give hint of sparkle; won't collect in fine lines; ideal for mature skin; works for highlighting recessed areas of eyelids; dark shimmer shadows are great for adding drama without being as harsh as deep-tone mattes

frost gives much more opaque coverage and feature a white or silver sparkle; easily sinks in wrinkles


----------



## leahvictoria (Oct 1, 2009)

I love this thread!!!! It is so handy - I think i'll be checking back in it a lot more now that I found it!


----------



## flyhoney (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm trying to perfect my "look" for my birthday next month so this thread is a lifesaver. I'm planning a Dorothy Dandridge,




glammed up for 2009, with some silver MAC pigment, black eyeliner and red pouty lips. I guess you could consider my eye shape more "Asian" than almond shaped because it's always been difficult for me to make the darker contour shape look natural on my eyes (and I've been playing around with color for awhile).

I hope I'm not wrong in assuming this.

Anyone else experience this phenomenon (according to my grandmother, we supposedly do have one Chinese ancestor, so it sorta makes sense) or have a similar eye shape that's been able to make the contouring work? Making my way through the thread, but don't think I see anything just yet for the look I'm going for.


----------



## megalynn8217 (Oct 4, 2009)

There's a girl on YouTube (who is also a penpal of mine) and she does some awesome makeup tutorials. She does a variety of everything, but her main focus is on the eyes. Search for kaikhaod on YouTube.


----------



## tvbswifey (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow this thread is soooo helpful. Thanks!


----------



## blueyonderdream (Oct 22, 2009)

Its been great reading all the tips in this thread! I've worn make up for quite a while, but in the past few months, have started buying MAC eyeshadows, and trying to get better at doing my eye make up. I really want to get better with a smokey eye. I've had some make up artists try and teach me a few times, but I just cant seem to do it anywhere near as good. I usually end up washing it off. I am also interested in figuring out what kind of eye shape I have, and which colours are best on me. I have fair skin, dark brown hair and hazel eyes.


----------



## islac (Oct 26, 2009)

thank you so much for all the tips!! i love defining my eyes more than anything else and reading this has helped me a lot!


----------



## kflukinger (Oct 27, 2009)

I love that "smokey eyes" look. How in the world does everyone make it look so awesome &amp; mine looks like clown makeup?


----------



## JTMgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

i don't know how helpful this is because i'm not an expert but i really believe in using a primer so that your eyeshadow doesn't end up in the crease! i like the urban decay one.


----------



## jss5984 (Nov 13, 2009)

I recommend using a base primer such as the Urban Decay Potion Primer. It works great on keeping powder shadows on all day/night, especially if it is a lower end shadow that tends to fade quickly.





2 questions, I want a shadow that is a shimmery taupe with a hint of purple that would look good on blue eyes. Any suggestions?

Also did anyone ever used to use Benefit's Buckle bunny and did you find a good substitute since they stopped making it? It was a favorite of mine.

Thanks!

Federal Trademark Filing &amp; Registration Applications | How to File &amp; Register a Trademark Application Form


----------



## Rolita (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been using eyeshadow for years, but I have one question... when it comes to using brushes for different eyeshadow colors, what do you do? Have a separate brush for light eyeshadows and one for darker tones? That's usually what I do but I don't know if everyone else does the same, if I use the same brush then the lighter colors end up looking a little dirty...

What do you guys do?


----------



## beautyandkarma (Dec 2, 2009)

One of my favorite tricks is to get the most beautiful and natural look for the eyes by applying a favorite blush as eyeshadow. Simply apply the blush from lid to crease, finish with a bone color eyeshadow on the brow bone.


----------



## EYE (Dec 2, 2009)

i put blush as an eyeshadow too and with the same brush, but usually no body notice that i am wearing anything and i like this.


----------



## beautyandkarma (Dec 2, 2009)

I love applying bronzers on my eyes as eyeshadow. I usually apply it with a Ponytail or crease brush from lid to crease, adding a little more in the crease. Finally using a eyeliner brush apply the bronzers as a liner under and corners of the eyes and finishing with a lot of black mascara. You will love this for a beautiful natural look.

I usually use brush cleaners and once a month I wash my personal brushes with a gentle shampoo. MAC has good brush cleaner and the benefit of using a brush cleaner is that your brushes last longer and you can use the same brush on all the colors. It is important to wash you brushes at least once a month because of all the oil and bacteria buildup. Simply pour a pea size amount of shampoo in a cup and fill it with luke warm water. If you need a little more shampoo add a little more (sometimes when brushes havn't been washed for a long time a lot of oil build up, so it might take a little more shampoo.) Dip the brush in the water and rub the brush on the palm of you hands and then rinse under the water. Make sure to squeeze out all the water from the brush it, help to use a paper towel to squeeze the water out and then lay it flat on a table overnight to dry and should be dry by morning. It is important to lay it flat so the water doesn't get into the brushes where it is glued to the handle.


----------



## EYE (Dec 4, 2009)

good idea to apply the bronzer as eyeliner, i think i will definitely try this, thank you


----------



## beautyandkarma (Dec 4, 2009)

One of the tricks when applying smokey shadow is that you must being with the darkest color closest to the lash eye and working upward toward the brow bone to almost a nude color. Keep in mind that when apply the color to the crease go with a matte light brown color just to give it a little shade on the crease. Check out my blog under black liner tricks beautyandkarma thanks


----------



## lklmail (Dec 6, 2009)

Great tips! Thanks for reviving this thread; I will be checking back often for new ideas!


----------



## Sherazade (Dec 17, 2009)

I am new to this forum and finding this thread will be a great help . My biggest problem with my make up is that i dont know what to do with my eyes. I suppose their shape doesn t help me in the use of eyeshadow. is this the right thread to ask advices?


----------



## beautyandkarma (Dec 17, 2009)

yes I can probably help you but shape of the eyes have a lot to do with makeup. tell me the shape and if it is almond shape, round big, small deep set, just example me and i will help you. jyoti


----------



## Tisha77 (Dec 23, 2009)

this is such a great idea, and the tips you posted are very very helpful for me


----------



## EYE (Dec 24, 2009)

sherazade we may have the same shape





my eye shape is too difficult to deal with too, i am not almond shape, round big or small deep set.

it looks awful with eyeliner, hardly using my shadow as eyeliner and dark colour on my lids omg ,simply as if i am bruised.

yes definitely the eye shape makes different , it is important.

It is a little bit i think like calista flockharts eyes.i am not sure

what about you sherazade?


----------



## mecrazy4mu (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, such a helpful thread!


----------



## ColorMeQuickly (Dec 29, 2009)

This is really helpful I am starting to experiment with "crazy" eyeshadows and I want that beautiful layered look. I'll be working on that, with tips from this thread.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you so much ladies! I'm a begginer, as a lot of ladies are. I totally agree with the "black eye" look when trying to smoke the eye out.



Total fail. But I'm trying to learn! Thank you for all the wonderful tips! 

~Much Love

Elise


----------



## staci (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd like to know more about bronze too.


----------



## beautyandkarma (Jan 25, 2010)

one trick that always works for most eyes is go with a light to med color eyeshadow on the lid to crease. Then apply a darker color black, brown, navy eyeshadow with liner brush on the upper and lower lash line and a little heavier on the corners of the eyes and finish with mascara. great trick looks amazing.


----------



## Mani23 (Jan 25, 2010)

very helpful thread!


----------



## VWBuggirl (Feb 9, 2010)

I am so glad this thread is here. So much information. I have a lot of reading to do.





One thing I always wonder about is what to do with the crease color when the darker color is on the lid. Lots of looks have the midcolor on the lid and dark in the crease but I've seen some really nice looks with dark lid colors. What do you do with the crease color then?


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *VWBuggirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One thing I always wonder about is what to do with the crease color when the darker color is on the lid. Lots of looks have the midcolor on the lid and dark in the crease but I've seen some really nice looks with dark lid colors. What do you do with the crease color then? What I would do in that case is using the darkest color on the lid, a midcolor in the crease and then gently blend those 2 colors together... That simple!!!Hope that helps and good luck!!


----------



## jtnly1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, some of you guys are good...very helpful...I used to get all my ideas from BeautyReportOnline.com but their forums have not been updated lately, so I just visit their site for samples of new products...LOL...


----------



## Fade to Black (Feb 18, 2010)

I definitely could use some tips on applying eye shadow, so thank you for creating this awesome thread.

I buy shadows like there's no tomorrow and yet I feel like I have no clue how to properly apply them. I know the basics for the most part, but once I get to my outer corner I just don't know what to do. My eyes are round and almond shaped but I don't have much of a crease to define and really no outer corner to work with. It's frustrating because every time I try to create that outer v, it just looks weird on me like it's oddly placed. And once I blend it out I just end up with a big mess instead of that neat v shape. If anyone here could share with me their tips and techniques that'd be great.


----------



## FabulousDesign (Feb 24, 2010)

some cool tips. I love the smokey eye looks they are easy for me.


----------



## XBoomBoomKittyX (Mar 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *dngreenwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jen were you reading my mind or what..........I was just about to start a "help me" eyeshadow thread and I saw this!! Whoohoo, I don't have any tips to share, but I did buy some wet n wild shadows yesterday (I just cant' see myself paying $$ for the good stuff until I figure out what I am doing) and although I liked the two looks I did on my eyes (I followed on of Devin's tuts) how do I get a cheap shadow to 1. stay put and 2. give me more of an intense color?? Am I asking for too much from a 3.99 eyeshadow trio, lol!?! Something i have done to keep on cheap or very faint eyeshadows is too put on some chapstick. It keeps the shadow on and helps mosturizer the eyelids if i remember right. it also keeps the shadow in place longer.


----------



## Conversevii (Apr 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *danixcalifornia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I definitely could use some tips on applying eye shadow, so thank you for creating this awesome thread. 
I buy shadows like there's no tomorrow and yet I feel like I have no clue how to properly apply them. I know the basics for the most part, but once I get to my outer corner I just don't know what to do. My eyes are round and almond shaped but I don't have much of a crease to define and really no outer corner to work with. It's frustrating because every time I try to create that outer v, it just looks weird on me like it's oddly placed. And once I blend it out I just end up with a big mess instead of that neat v shape. If anyone here could share with me their tips and techniques that'd be great.

I feel your pain. My eyes are narrow almonds with not much crease (almost identical to Taylor Swift). Eyeliner and eyeshadow darker than my skin color=tiny eyes. 
For daytime I just apply the champagne shimmer side of a Jemma Kidd champagne/charcoal eyeshadow duo ONLY on lids and inner corner via q-tip. I keep my eyes open NORMALLY. If I close my lids or tilt my head back I end up highlighting my crease which makes my eyes look smaller. FYI/note to self: My JK duo is CRAP--buy quality champagne shimmer shadow...

For night I put a little more champagne shadow again ONLY on lids. Then I blend a medium and a dark shadow onto the side of a q-tip--I haven't found a brush small and soft enough for this job. I like BM's pacific heights eyeshadow and 1980s glimmer from the BM Smoky V-Eye kit. I then gently roll the q-tip around the outermost edge of my crease and lid. It creates a very soft yet defined look.

Mascara and browbone highlights are good too.


----------



## Natasha668 (Apr 20, 2010)

Check out Skone Cosmetics' fan page on Facebook, which goes into detail on eye shadow blending and even give shadow options.


----------



## BenebabeZoe (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Theres a tutorial on how to get big beautifuls in 4 simple steps if you go to this link

U tube BenebabeZoe

You'll thank me later!


----------



## Fattygyrl (May 2, 2010)

great post


----------



## federico Calce (May 5, 2010)

I need more tips, I bookmarked some of the above tips. thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Karen85 (May 12, 2010)

I love to know more about eyeshadow and to learn what brand are better to use and perhaps share my brand aswell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## happylane (May 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Jolanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What I would do in that case is using the darkest color on the lid, a midcolor in the crease and then gently blend those 2 colors together... That simple!!!Hope that helps and good luck!!

great tip!






Originally Posted by *~ZoÃ©~* /img/forum/go_quote.gif With a simple colour wash focus on applying the eyeshadow evenly so it doesn't look blotchy or half-finished. Most eyeshadows are buildable so you apply the same colour in layers, creating a more intensified colour. If you apply one or two layers over the entire lid, go back and apply more layers but only along your eyelids; that way it brings a greater focus on your eyes If you want to add more colours to your look, most eyeshadows come in duo's or trio's, taking the guesswork out of matching colours. The lighter shade goes across your entire lid and the darker shade is applied in the crease, the outer half of your upper lid, and/or the corner of your eyes (depending on the look you're going for) 

When you use more than one colour, blending is the most important part. You'll know if colours are blended well because you can't tell where one colour ends and another colour begins 

The best tip I can offer is to play around with your makeup no matter how much or how little makeup you own. There's so much potential to be creative with it so experiment and see what works best for you. And write down everything you can! I can't remember the number of times I've experimented with a technique or a look and I loved it but when I wanted to redo it on a different day I couldn't remember how I did it lol

great informations...thanks zoe!


----------



## aria1015 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for the tips!


----------



## FLBlkBiBeauty (May 21, 2010)

Awesome advice, thanks much!

Originally Posted by *vink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My basic everyday trick;
If I have half a min, just pick the dark shade and blend them along my crease. Make sure it goes with blush and lip. Whatever the color is, always looks good.

A min, Add another lighter color just under the browbone.

Works everytime for a lazy one like me when I have no time in the morning.

Thanks for the great advice, I'm always working and don't always have a lot of time. It take be about half an hour to 45mins just to put my MU on. I wonder if that is normal??

Originally Posted by *jalia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like to use coordinating colors, think 7th grade art class. Like I'll use and nude silvery color under my brow to highlight beneath my brows. Then I'll use cream eyeshadows. To apply I simply pat the color with my fingertip then pat it into my eyelid blending as I go. It creates a _professinal_ look. And on hot summer days I'll set the cream with a little stroke of powder.







*I think when going beneath the eye, at least being a beginner, it's best to stay within 2 or 3 shades from your skin tone. If your feeling colorful. Try a colored using a highlighter in the rim for a bright eyed look. Then right below use a colored eyeliner.



*

Great advice, Thanks!

Originally Posted by *Micki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can never seem to find the right color combinations to smoke my eyes. Being a black girl, I know that it'll take a darker color for it to show up on me (this is actually my problem with a lot of shadows). I got up the notion to smoke my eyes before my fiance and I went out last weekend. I thought I had done a pretty good job, considering, until we got on the elevator and he says "Did you just wake up? You look like a racoon." Damn. I can't decide if he just doesn't know what look I was going for (he's anti-makeup) or if I really did look like a racoon. LOL
I've given up on primers that have any type of color. They're always too light for me. If anything, I put Photofinish on my eyelids. Also, I don't do any frosted or cream shadows. From experience, it just looks like I threw metallic glitter at my face. I'm sticking to various browns and champagnes for a base, and maybe a swipe of warm color on my lid (greens, deep pinks, deep blues). I think its much better to do something relatively basic very well, than to do something far out badly.

I hear you I have to exact same issues on top of having small eyes





Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do the same thing. I bring the darker crease shade up higher toward my browbone, not TOO high, or it looks ridiculous. Then I make sure I blend well with the highlight color near the browbone. I also only apply the darker shade from the middle of the crease outward and not over the whole eye. This makes my eyes look bigger. 
Hope that helps.





I have the same issues, Thanks for the advice...


----------



## denverbeerchick (May 28, 2010)

THIS IS FANTASTIC. THANKS EVERYONE!!

Am I the only one that likes to try really wild eyeshadow colors? I have on a lime-y green on the inside and a plum in the outer.. it's funky and different... it doesn't make my eyes pop or recede.. they're just there. But with fun colors on them!





What do you guys think of wild e/s?

And lastly, if I can offer any tips... it would be to practice, practice, practice, don't worry if it isn't perfect, and then practice some more. I LOVE playing around with my makeup, and I seem to be getting better by the day.


----------



## azsmylie13 (May 28, 2010)

Thx you all for the tips....Im just now getting into make up as Ive always been a tomboy &amp; I am nearing the end of my college education after having served our Country. Now is the time for me to put my best face forward! FYI, I will be buying MAC from here on out.


----------



## teebabeh (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the helpful tips =)


----------



## Ere Perez (May 31, 2010)

Cleanse face and moisturize everywhere on face, even around eyes.

Apply foundation. blend all over face. Choose a powder or liquid foundation that lets your skin breathe. It should be a shade lighter than your skin. Dab lightly on lips and eyelids


----------



## tianyaguke (Jun 2, 2010)

i hope so


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 9, 2010)

Some people say concerler first then foundation and others sat the other way round.. haha

Who do i listen to?


----------



## azsmylie13 (Jun 9, 2010)

From all that I've read, most everyone says to apply foundation, concealer, then powder.


----------



## sexisteph (Jun 12, 2010)

Its important to have the right tools - start with a basic soft, angled shadow brush to apply a light base color to the entire lid. Follow with application of a slighly darker shadow to the crease using the same brush (start application at outer corners, blending in toward inner corners of eyes). This is a fast, reliable way to get a professional look and doesn't require much skill. I just found an awesome web site for cheap brushes called Crown Brush. I haven't ordered yet but am going to go brush-crazy on there soon! Will post on the brush quality once they're received.
Also, to minimize very round or down-turned round eyes, line the eyes and then color in the bottom inner rims with a waterproof liner - Stila Smudge Stick works great. Then "wing" the liner upwords and outwords about 1/4 inch past the end of eye.
 

  Originally Posted by *Micki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I can never seem to find the right color combinations to smoke my eyes. Being a black girl, I know that it'll take a darker color for it to show up on me (this is actually my problem with a lot of shadows). I got up the notion to smoke my eyes before my fiance and I went out last weekend. I thought I had done a pretty good job, considering, until we got on the elevator and he says "Did you just wake up? You look like a racoon." Damn. I can't decide if he just doesn't know what look I was going for (he's anti-makeup) or if I really did look like a racoon. LOL

I've given up on primers that have any type of color. They're always too light for me. If anything, I put Photofinish on my eyelids. Also, I don't do any frosted or cream shadows. From experience, it just looks like I threw metallic glitter at my face. I'm sticking to various browns and champagnes for a base, and maybe a swipe of warm color on my lid (greens, deep pinks, deep blues). I think its much better to do something relatively basic very well, than to do something far out badly.   I have a friend who is very dark skinned and has that same problem. She tried to do a smokey eye with a black shadow &amp; it looked terrible. For her birthday I gave her some eye shadows, one of which was a medium sparkly grey called Summer Storm. She did a smokey eye using this color and it looked great. So, you might want to try "brighter" darks for the smokey look so they show up better. Also, if you're having trouble getting the shadows to stay on, use a makeup setting spray after all of your makeup is in place. I don't know what I'd do without the Model in a Bottle Spray - my eye makeup would migrate all over my face if I didn't use that. Hope this helps! Oh, you can buy the Summer Storm for 5 bucks and the Model in a Bottle for I think 18 bucks.


----------



## mashak13 (Jul 7, 2010)

sexisteph - let us know how Crown Brush works out! I really need new brushes but they're so expensive!

Thanks everyone for all the tips! What are some of the best eyeshadow brands to use? I love MAC (of course - they have the best shadows! MACcosmetics.com), but it does get expensive. Any other good ones you all are using?


----------



## crys2982 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Nyx eyeshadows when there's no money for mac. They're really pigmented and apply really smoothly.


----------



## lutzschwartz (Jul 10, 2010)

I just put eyeshadow on my lid, just light colors..Unfortunately, i don't know how to make effects on it...


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Jul 12, 2010)

Whenever asks me how I get my eyeshadow to look so vibrant I tell them, 2 important things

1. PRIMER: I know some of you mentioned this. Primer is very important because it creates a layer of protection, keeping your body's oils from breaking down your makeup. Primer even out your skin and solved the "creasing" problem that ails most women.

2. WHITE KOHL: I love my white kohl eyeliner. After my primer I always coat my eyelid in white kohl. I smooth it out so it's even and not cakey at all. This makes the colors pop when you add them to your lid. (As for applying shadows, I press then swipe only for blending) Also white kohl is great for glasses wearers because when used on your waterline it brings light into your eyes. Also great for the inter tear duct area.

Other than that I would say

Make your eyeliner go thick on outside to thinner on inside, to make eye bigger.

Never use glitter in waterline

Use higlighter/light colors where you want something to "pop" and darker colors where you want them to be deeper.

Blend!

Anything you have a question about, there is a youtube guru addressing it, make youtube your friend!


----------



## lklmail (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm intrigued by the i-mark e/s pans. I just love the idea of creating my own palette instead of someone else's idea of what 4 colors I really need, you know? But I need some advice on which colors are best for brown eyes. I've decided on a nice highlighter and a metallic brownish that are similar to some other shades that work well for me; but what other colors? I'm at a total loss. Blues? Plums? Purples? Greens? I'm fairly conservative, so nothing too extreme. Once I have a better idea of what will work best for me, I can pick a couple of other shades and fill my palette!


----------



## greta1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing these useful tips with all.


----------



## greta1 (Jul 29, 2010)

I really like this thread, I was looking for this......i'm very gald now to have such a nice tips from you. Pleas tell how to use this.


----------



## sashabekket (Aug 13, 2010)

Don`t also forget that eye-shades color is also very important, because not every color is good to every complexion. It is better to avoid too bright colors and if you have a red lipstick, then make your eye make up less noticeable, it is better when one part of a face is emphasized


----------



## gally123 (Sep 29, 2010)

good

Great ideas!


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 4, 2010)

*Bronzers *are a great way to achieve effects naturally.

Contour: I use an angled face brush and swoop a small amount on the brush. Suck your cheeks in VERY SLIGHTLY so you know where the hallows of your cheeks are. Start from the part of your cheek closes to your mouth and blend towards your upper cheekbone. You can apply as many times as you like to achieve your desired depth. (Don't go too crazy now!)

I also lightly brush it on my jaw line to give my face a little bit more shape. Be very careful! You don't want to look like you have a 5 o'clock shadow! (yeck!)

Sunny Glow: I use a big face brush for this one. I actually designated a big brush just for bronzing. This I usually use less than if I were to contour because you dust it all over you face to give you a little sunny glowing tan. Remember to also do this to your neck or it'll look like you just had a head transplant.

Hope this helped


----------



## ladibutterfli (Nov 27, 2010)

This is great but I need some help with what brushes to use when applying eyeshadow...a lil help please!!


----------



## 4sarah4 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi,

I love creating a smoky eye. Follow these guidelines (I hope they help):

xx


----------



## jen19 (Dec 4, 2010)

no matter my skills, most days I just pick a color, usually a neutral like BE's Snazzy or UD YDK, and use it on the lid and smudged along the lower lid as well.  Both shadows have a nice shimmery gleam and really bring out my eyecolor.  I don't have the time to do a detailed 3 color eye makeup these days.  Too much work, too heavy looking for daytime, and I no longer think that looking like I tried too hard is sexy.


----------



## Dee Nikki (Jan 4, 2011)

Always prime your eye before you apply any shadow.

&amp; when using two or more colors ALWAYS BLEND!!!


----------



## Lynne James (Jan 8, 2011)

Just what I needed!  Thanks for starting this one up!!!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks so much for the tip on the MAC training ebook on ebay. i'm gonna try and get one. i don't care if it's burned either! they offer to either just send you a link or a burned cd. i think i would opt for the cd!  wish me luck with this HG Makeup Bible! lol


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *thekifchicksami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some people say concerler first then foundation and others sat the other way round.. haha
> 
> Who do i listen to?



apply foundation first, then concealer. you have a better view of what needs more coverage. plus if you put your concealer on first and then apply foundation, you will mess up or take off your concealer. so foundation, concealer, powder. that's how i was taught and when you think about it, it makes total sense. hope this helps! God bless. &lt;3


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *mashak13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> sexisteph - let us know how Crown Brush works out! I really need new brushes but they're so expensive!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the tips! What are some of the best eyeshadow brands to use? I love MAC (of course - they have the best shadows! MACcosmetics.com), but it does get expensive. Any other good ones you all are using?



i have to agree, NYX is my second pick after MAC. and i really like clinique. urban decay is really good too. sometimes i use my NYX over my MAC, i like NYX so much. try some elf products, they are very affordable and fun to play with. just use a primer before your shadows.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

What I've found helps when putting on eyeshadow is drawing my crease with a light pencil, perhaps one that will compliment the shadow that will be placed over it like brown under brown/black.  Maybe taking the edge a bit down toward my eye and kinda coloring that in. Its like contouring for the eye. I think it helps one place shadow when they're a beginner.


----------



## orteagone (May 6, 2011)

*I've noticed in videos &amp; blogs that a lot of people put "**Primer**" on before applying their eyeshadow. Does anyone have any recommendations on a good low costing primer? I've never used or worn primer before. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!*


----------



## lisam9294 (May 6, 2011)

I have read that loreal decrease ($9.00) and  e.l.f. Essentials Eyelid Primer ($1.00) work well. If you search primer in the makeup talk search bar you will get some great answers


----------



## BeautyMist (Mar 9, 2012)

You should always put makeup on first before you apply eyeshadow. You can also apply a large quantity of powder underneath your eyes in case the eyeshadow falls. You can remove the extra powder with a brush at the end. The easiest way to apply eye shadow is with your fingertips. Start with a light colour on your whole eyelid and continue with a darker one only on the outer eyelid.


----------



## americanclassic (Mar 10, 2012)

Because I wear liquid makeup (tinted moisturizers, liquid foundation, etc) I actually find that putting my eye makeup on first works better. If I get horrible glitter or shadow fallout, it sticks to the liquid makeup and I end up having to wipe it off. but I'll try using the powder technique--do you mean finishing powders?
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should always put makeup on first before you apply eyeshadow.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *orteagone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I've noticed in videos &amp; blogs that a lot of people put "**Primer**" on before applying their eyeshadow. Does anyone have any recommendations on a good low costing primer? I've never used or worn primer before. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!*



I have an ELF primer that isn't bad at all. I obviously prefer urban decay primer potion, but for the price point ELF works just fine. NYX also has a decently priced one that works quite well.


----------



## dazzler (Mar 10, 2012)

I too have the ELF primer and they are good IMHO. I have used mine for awhile now and they never let me down. If you don't have very oily lids, this is a good one to try because it's inexpensive. I use Elite Mineral eye primer most of the time if I want my shadow to last a lot longer and need a sticky base as well. It's a nude stick base so it helps to make my eyeshadow stick and adhere more and prevents it from creasing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyMist (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because I wear liquid makeup (tinted moisturizers, liquid foundation, etc) I actually find that putting my eye makeup on first works better. If I get horrible glitter or shadow fallout, it sticks to the liquid makeup and I end up having to wipe it off. but I'll try using the powder technique--do you mean finishing powders?



I mean that with a pon pon I put dust powder on. if you want to see exactly what I mean you can watch this video on the* 25th* second http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rb4_qyqmiAY&amp;feature=g-upl&amp;context=G2fb8f5cAUAAAAAAAIAA


----------



## noir (May 21, 2012)

I found this delightfully simple smoky eyeshadow tutorial but when I tried it I got my black eyeshadow dust all over my face, even when I flicked off the brush at first. What do I do to make a neater job of it?


----------



## banapple (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *noir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this delightfully simple smoky eyeshadow tutorial but when I tried it I got my black eyeshadow dust all over my face, even when I flicked off the brush at first. What do I do to make a neater job of it?


 Pat the color on, don't swipe. Use a post-it note and stick it on your face(under eye area) to catch fall outs. or a paper towel underneath your eyes when you apply eyeshadow. saves so much time cleaning up lol


----------



## noir (May 21, 2012)

I have a friend with hazel eyes who refuses to wear anything but lipstick, because she thinks eye make up will make her eyes stand out too much, they're already pretty prominent in the cat-eyed scary way (so she insists). Any suggestion for a tutorial with which I can help add to her beauty without (according to her)  scaring people away? We intend to go make up shopping but she insists she won't touch any eyeshadow, unless I can convince her.


----------

